# St Barts IVFers: Part 48



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
Happy Chatting
*    
              ​


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yippee new home love it    hope u lovely ladies are all ok xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, can't believe we've got a new home already!!

What's all this about no waiting list at Barts now!!??    Not that it matters to me now, as I'm about to start tx.  But how frustrating after waiting this long!!  

Hope you're all ok.  

Thanks for the advice about the info session ladies, I'm up there next week for it and can't wait.

It's my 3 year wedding anniversary today....can't believe it's been 3 years!

Tatti....x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just bookmarking ... will catch up later.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Getting very disheartened, still trying to get information from Barts re starting date.

Finally managed to get through today, can't believe how long they keep you on hold for, I'm always next or 2nd11  Finally told today that Doc has reviewed bloods and now passed it to nurses to look at and make FU call.  But they don't know whwn that will be, I'm getting so stressed about it.  I had a 10 week old baby in my class today for my Year 10 child development students to study.  It the baby of my LSA, I had a cuddle but made me feel sad today.

I have resigned myself to the fact that I won't be starting this month, could cry but never mind waited this long whats another month.

Lins
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

ooo a new home that flew past.

kitten haveu still not heard anything, once the doctor had mine took 3 weeks before it got looked at so chase it.

tatti u will get ur schedual and drugs next week so depends when cd21 is will depend when u start, when is cd21

Cassie no plans for ur 3 days off

lins when is cd21 for u?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just book markin and reading back


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Day 21 will be 25th June


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tatti Congrats on your anniversary

Lins I feel your frustration hon

Jess I will ring them friday as the nurse said at the end of the week


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I have nothing planned for my days off yesterday was wasted as I slept a lot!  Today I've been out for a swim and the wii told me I'm still below 11 stone which I'm still chuffed to bits about and now all I have to do is housework and then chill out for a while!

Tatti congrats on your anniversary.  

Lisa ( Jesse) How's the jabs going has AF arrived yet?  

Kitten I'd keep on at them if you don't her by Friday lunch time!  

Lins keep positive  it'll happen soon.  

Stephy I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.     

Are you ladies telling me they've just abolished the waiting list and that those of us who've been waiting a fair while needn't have waited so long?   I think the time scale for us has been about right as having a m/c set us back a little. DH wants us to wait a little longer but I've said I'm getting older and I know he doesn't want to be a first time dad at 40 so the sooner the better for us now eh?!  

1 Week to go till fu, Yippee!  

Hi and   to everybody and to those I've missed off.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Nothing to report from me so just keep reading all your posts and keeping up with you all. They may abolish the waiting list but they will still need a system for prioritising and knowing who is next for treatment - not sure how they will do this but I can't imagine they will have nothing, can you imagine the chaos that would be!!! I work within the NHS so I am sure they will be replacing one system with another type otherwise they won't be able to track patients very adeptly. Has anyone asked what is going to happen in place of the waiting list?
Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (16) Nice to hear from you again.   How've you been keeping?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Cassie Dr is going ok  a week tomorrow, no af yet and i dont expect it yet either. been geting a lot of pain today in ovaries, didnt get that last time t one point was very painful and almost ended up doubled up in pain  hope u enjoy ur time off, and so glad that you stil under 11 stone  not long and hopefully u will get ur drugs etc to start  this month.

Lisa16 do u know when u are starting yet

lisa
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) I hope   you're right as that'll mean starting TX in the first week of July. I hope   it's good news at fu.

I hope   your pain goes off quickly.  Try putting a warm towel over the area and lying down it may just help.  

It wont be long till your scan.  The time comes around quick enough!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - Congrats on your anniversary! Not long now till your info session!

*lins* - Sorry you're still waiting :-( Barts are officially useless outside of treatment. But they are fab once you get going!

*AFM:* I'm still waiting for af!! Grrrrr. I knew this would happen. I'm always like clockwork until I need it and then it won't come! I'm trying my best to relax and not worry about it. Hopefully tomorrow ...

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy hope af comes soon, 3 more days and i will have a scan too. is there any chance u could be PG?

cassie lik eu i dare say the last 2 weeks have gone slow and does seam to drag but i know 13 will soon be 7 and then it will be here. we are half way through june already 

lisa
xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I hope not! *lol* No, not really much chance. We've been abstaining since treatment started for the last cycle in March. We had a little bit of fun last week for the first time since the last cycle but used protection and was a good week after I ovulated. So the chances are miniscule! But saying that, I'll probably test tomorrow just to be sure! *lol* But am hopeful I will come on tomorrow. The problem is that I missed ovulation this month. I tested on the Monday and it was almost positive (test line was only slightly lighter than control line), and then I was so busy I forgot to test on the Tuesday and Wednesday and on the Thursday it was negative. So I assumed I'd ovulated on the Tuesday which would have been Day 14, so normal time for me. Teaches me to be lazy with the ovulation tests. I will test religiously twice a day (morn and eve) this month.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy if ur normally 28 days and u think u oved normal time, af should be 14 days later. hopefully it comes soon here is an af dance for you        

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

how are we this evening


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

evening Kitten, how r u hun? i am ok sore fingers but hopefully better tomorrow, cant believe another day is almost over, i am waiting for a letter tomorow i just so hope its good news.  

what r u upto?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Mandy I hope   your AF comes tomorrow.  

I had a message not so long ago my cousin has had a baby boy today at 129pm weighing 10lb 2oz! I'm over the moon for her but that's caused some tears  also!  I'm thinking they're happy ones but maybe I'm just being a little selfish.  What do you all think?

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Evening all. Cassie I know how you feel, I am sick of hearing about peoples babies :-(

I'm pleased for everyone I know when they are pregnant, but I am just so frustrated with it all now.  I know I am being selfish I suppose then for being so jealous of them all but it just gets you down.  Even my partners sister going on about their 1 year old makes me angry, as I just want to be a mummy so much and theres times when I sit and think "is it ever going to happen"!

I am getting excited now for starting but just seems likes ages away, I know its getting closer but it just seems to be going so slowwwwwwwwww!!!

I just keep trying to give myself things to look forward to in the meantime! ;-) Mum and dad for footy and dinner Friday as dads bday Saturday, Wedding this weekend in Kent, where meeting up and staying in apartment with good mates from uni who I havent seen in ages.

DP's brother and partner down next weekend, then I start my massage course yay! Just hurry up time and please let this cycle be a good one  Trying to stay positive about FET but I know not a great chance with only 2 frosties but just hope and pray they make it through the thaw.

Hope you are all ok, been trying to catch up on all todays messages xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

My sister in law rubs me up the wrong way as regards to babies!  My other family is so worried about telling me these things, I'm always over the moon for them but it's tinged with sadness.  

Star hopefully your TX will come around quickly, I know my fu has!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

how r u all.

sorry a me post..... feeling a little down today, its my dp's birthday today, and this time last year he had everything to look roward to this year, i was 15 weeks pg and this birthday he would have been a proper daddy. and as of yet i still have failed to give him his first baby. he has cried and so have i as i know just how upset he is how much it hurts knowing jesse is not here with us, she would have been 6 months old now had she come in december instead its 1 year next month 

lisa
x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Hope you are al well on this sunny morning?

Cassie - I'm good thanks - you?

Jesse (Lisa) - No start date for me yet. Still waiting for final set of blood results to come back from Great Ormond Street (take 8-10 weeks!!). Once have these, wil fax all mine and DH's blood results over to Leona for dr to peruse and then if all okay am hoping to start very soon after that - hopefully July / August. Am just spending time trying to get fit and lose weight. Am aiming for my 2 stone loss and not far off target now!! Will take me to 10 stone and would love to be 9.5 stone again (like I was when I was 23!!) but doubt I will get there!!

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Lisa (Jesse)  big     I'm sure this next time will be your time.    

Lisa (16) You'll get there quick enough it'll fly by in the end!  I'm trying to do the same and get the weight off it's very stubborn like me!   although I've now reached below 11 stone and wish I could see 10 1/2 stone or lighter!  If we all want to do it then we will!   

I'm still feeling positive today even though the silly tears  yesterday! My DH was worried at how I'd react to the news.  

We will all get there I'm sure we will.       

If any of you ladies want to sound off go for it as you'll feel tonnes better.  I'll be hear to listen to it and reply if I can.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

I think we all feel like that so your not being selfish its normal   

Jess   

Cassie yes we will get there   

Talking of PG women a lady just came in she was lovely tho and she has 8 weeks to go perfect bump


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten how are you doing?  

Steph I hope  your scan goes well today.  

Mandy has your AF arrived yet?  

 and   to everybody

I don't know what's happened to the text size but am unsure how to get it back to normal!    

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well my scan went really well and saw my baby all snuggled up    wiv its perfect heartbeatin and they said im 8wks 2days and i  my antenatal bookin clinic went well also xx

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Steph that's brilliant news.    I'm sure it'll be smooth going from now on.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy thats great news hon


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi All

Oh yes i'm on the road again.  Phoned Barts again for about the zillion time, told to call back on Day 1 and they'll start me off.  Got to have blood done again.

Ooohh what if day 1 is on a Saturday, is anyone there on a saturday?  Is the email working yet?

Happy now

Lins
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

AF came on saturday for me and I emailed them they didn't get back to me tll the wednesday but chase them by calling hon.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx for the hgs cassie and kitten.

steph glad everything is ok

lins glad ur finally starting 

didnt sezy have her scan today too

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations Stephy - hope everything continues to go smoothly, especially after all that worrying you did about your operation and all the hassle you had at first.xxxx

Lisa (Jesse) - Thinking of you. Get today out of the way and I am sure you feel more positive tomorrow. I try not to think about my previous miscarriages and just focus on what's ahead as I get too down when I start thinking about what might have been. However, I do still have days where it comes back to haunt me and so can understand your tears. Chin up luv - things will get better.xxx

Cassie - I sort of fluctuate between 10.5 and 10.7 and just can't seem to get that extra push to get my weight to stay down or go down further. Need to increase my gym time me thinks!!

Hope everyone else is well?

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope you are all well. 

*Cassie* - I know just how you feel about the whole baby situation. I had a bit of a moment the other week when I found out another one of DH family is PG. I have a good old winge about it to DH and he does too, then I end up feeling really guilty about it, and horrible as I shouldn't be jelous! My sister-in-law had another one in december (making her total of four kids!!!, Greedy Cow!!! Lol), and my two best friends both have little girls four days apart! I think its only hunman to feel like this when you are in our situation, and people just don't understand unless they have been through it! Chin up and positive thinking. We will get there in the end!

*Lisa* - I can't begin to imagine how you feel about loosing a baby, but I do know what you mean about feeling like you are letting DH down! I feel exactly the same with my DH. He just tells me "imagine what the birthday celebrations will be like with a baby, and that it will be worth the wait when it eventually comes". So I just have to keep that in mind and think of the birthday I will plan for him when we do have a little one.

I tried to do some investigations yesterday when I was at Barts, about this List business. I couldn't get any answers, The nurse that I see (not seen her up there before) didn't have a clue what I was asking about, I then got to see carol and I totally forgot to ask her. I'm back up there tomorrow so will try to get more answers then.

*Stephy* - Congratulations!!!!! Thats fantastic news, and I feel that your little updates really give me hope!!! Keep them comming!!!!

*Lins* - Great news!!! Whoop Whoop Whoop!!! Back on your way!!!! Keep us posted!

*Kitten* - How are you my lovely? Any News From Barts yet I'll kick their butts for you tomorrow if not!!!!

*Star888* - Sounds like you are nice and busy!!! thats great, it will make the time go so much quicker! As for being selfish, no your not, your human and want to be a mummy, that all, its natural!

*AFM* - I went for my scan yesterday to check the thickness of the lining of my womb. I have to be 8mm, and i'm 7.6mm!!! 0.4mm off what I should have been, so i'm back up there tomorrow for another scan. They are pretty confident that it will all be ok but they just want to check that its got there. Hopefully my little frosties will be thawed on tuesday, and depending on how they are and how many of them make it through we may go onto blasts. So we think our transfer will be on either tuesday or thursday depending, it will be confirmed when they will be thawed tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is good, Soory if I missed anyone!!!!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lins that's great news.  

Lisa (Jesse) glad we could help keep positive.       

Lisa (16) My weight is stubborn but has started to now come off again.  Before last TX I was 10 st 9lbs and went up by a stone or more and am now 10st12lbs I do wii fit plus, just dance and walking and the occasional swim and of course eat less!  You'll get there as well.  

Kitten lets hope   they start you off soon.  

Laura I hope   the scan is what it should be tomorrow and good luck for the et.   

I don't think I'll lose any more weight before my fu next Wednesday but will keep trying until then.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,

  Some of you might remember me from a while back.  Not really posted as been having a tx break, quit my job, had a bit of a cervical cancer scare - you know, the usual.    

Had my fifth DIUI at Bart's today and am really hoping we won't need IVF - BUT I did ask about the waiting list.  And yes, there is no waiting list!  They said I could probably have IVF next month if needed.  Which was surprising.  As I think someone said, they'll have to bring in some kind of system I'm sure, but I didn't think to ask.  So I hope that confirms things a bit.  But they're so bad at organising things at the moment that I can't understand how they will go from a six month list to nothing.    

Anyhoo, I'll start having a proper read back and see where people are up to.

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Welcome back Jinglebell.   As you'll see I'm quite new on here and have only been posting since March.  

I hope   your TX works for you this time.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats on the scan steph. Glad all is well 

HI Jinglebell welcome back hun xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star how are you doing?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Cassie my dear, Im good thanks chick. Had a stupid virus this week so not been that well, hence not been around much!

Hows you? Where you now at for treatment? Hope you're keeping well. xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope we're all well today.

Stephy - that's great news about your scan today, hope you are feeling more relaxed   

Star, Lisa, Mandy and Lins - let's hope you're not waiting too much longer to start, the waiting is so hard   

Cassie, not long till your FU, hope it's all good news for you   

Laura - best of luck for the ET next week   

Lisa (Jesse) - sending you    hope you and DP are ok

Hi Jinglebell   

AFM not having a great week at all, under loads of pressure at work as really busy.  I asked for a sabbatical from work, and they were all for it, then turned round yesterday and told me they can't offer me what I want.  I'm so angry and feel really let down.  I've been with the company for 12 years and they're too bothered about setting a precedence to others than giving me the support they promised me. It's all a load of poop......ggrrrrrrrr

Sorry, had to get that off my chest!  I'm having info session next week and my cd21 is around 11th July.  I haven't been asked to do any bloods, and keep hearing you all say you have them before starting tx.  Is that the norm??

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm glad your now on the road to recovery.  

I'm OK have been very positive lately, a little wobble yesterday over my cousins new baby.    

We have our fu next Wednesday at 3pm so hopefully   we'll start TX in the first week of July.   

My DH is also feeling it today as his colleague brought in his new baby daughter and he's really feeling it at mo.   This has now made me desperate for someone to talk to as I'm now having a major wobble and feel like crying.    I think it's now ringing home that this will be our last chance unless we get frosties which we haven't had before.

Apologies for going on but the fu is also taking it's toll and yes I'm excited but also worried as to what they'll say and yes |I am positive  but I'm having a major blip at mo!   

Tatti they shouldn't be able to go back on their word.   It may be worth you looking up info on what your allowed and not allowed in your policies and procedures.  Your employer as far as I'm concerned has an obligation to look after it's work force and if your made to feel uncomfortable in any way and are forced to leave you can get them done for constructive dismissal. I hope   this info has helped.  After 12 years the company should reward your loyalty.   

Love n   to all Cassie X
Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Cassie, that's how I feel about it, that my loyalty to them over the 12 years should mean a little more to them.  I'm trying to decide whether to try and get signed off sick for tx, so they still have to pay me (serves them right)  or whether to just jack it in.  I'm very closed to just leaving, as I don't want the stress or worry about being tied to them.  I have a very supportive DH who is happy for me to give up work.  It's just such a big decision to make, and quite a rushed one, as want to be sorted before treatment starts.  I know I'll work it out, and it will all feel like a tiny blip in the ocean one day, just feels quite massive and stressful at the mo.  Thanks for the advice, helps a lot.

Try and keep your chin up Cassie, you've only got a few days to go until your FU.  Keep that positive attitude going, and hopefully it will make you feel a little better. Have some    with DH...xx

Kitten I forgot to say Hi....have you heard anything yet?

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Tatti stick it out although the stress will not do you any good and then when you have had more than enough sue them for constructive dismissal.  You have a valid case and they're making your life a misery and that's the last thing you need at the mo.  I'd go and seek advice from the citizens advice bureau as they'll be able to advise you better.  

When DH comes in I'll have     then.  He's late again which doesn't help!   His boss could do with what your boss needs!    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

evening all my lovelys


no Laura no news yet


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tatti do whatever you have to! Treatment now comes 1st to me, I was too honest at my last job and told them everything about my treatment and I reckon thats what made me redundant! (although they cant say that of course!)

I was going to do the same in my new job, but this time I am giving nothing away! I'll just have to say its for 'womens problems' and ops on my ovaries or something! I work with all men so hopefully no questions asked! Will be hard but it has to be done! then hopefully 'when' I am pregnant, they have to keep me on else I'll sue them for unfair dismissal!

If my boss denies me time off for apps, ill have to go sick or leave! No way am I jeopardising my treatment for a stupid job! Ill go staxk shelves if it came to it!

You do what makes you happy girl! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

good for you star


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten my DH was wondering when we're going to go out for a drink!  

I said I think we're all too busy with waiting for our start dates to think about that at the mo although I'm always up for it providing I'm not working.  

Star Our employers have to by law let us off for hospital appointments.  You shouldn't have to take time off unpaid or use leave up.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yehhhhh yehhhhhhh!

We rock! They can stick their jobs where the sun dont shine if they dont like it! hehe!

Friday tomorrow! woop woop! 

Hope no ones French with the footy!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Cassie 

I would love to meet up again probably not for a drink as I said my body is a temple from now on till tx    but to go out for somthing to eat would be nice after we get paid that is we are skint at the mo


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I know that feeling hun!   

I get paid the day I'm up Bart's and if we get scripts then I'll probably be nearly 100quid down from all the travel and food and drugs!  

Let me know.  I don't drink anyway so I'd only be going for a Pepsi max or 7up or an h2o or something similar.  No pubs do aspartame free drinks only some of the supermarkets do it and that's not usually in can form!  It has also got to be caffeine free too but a little doesn't harm every now and then!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok then hon well when I get paid and you get paid we will arrange a day and place , what do you like to eat?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Carvery or steak what about you?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

carvery    , chinesse, indian , do like stake but bit to much


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

logging of now hon putting head in me book


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Chinese is good too and pizza.MMMM this talk of food is making me hungry.  

Night speak tomorrow.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Tatti - I left my job in February as it was so stressful.  I'm a teacher and things had built up so much, but one week I had loads of stuff nicked from my room on the Monday, was assaulted by a student on the Tuesday and was barricaded in my room after work by a family on the Wednesday.  Not great, but I can deal with it EXCEPT my school did nothing about it.  So, in short, I left!    

Have done a bit of temp work and have a job starting September, but am so happy without the grief.  Not sure if it makes any real difference to tx, but I'm a lot happier in myself.  So just do whatever you need to!

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

I have emailed Amanda this morning and if not hered anything by 3:30 I shall ring up.   

Everyone ok I bloomin woke up with hear burn


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Kitten i am shocked u still aint heard  get  soon i would 

hi and welcome back jinglebell, glad ur happier in ur job.

Cassie   i am so glad ur so   it does help lots 

star not french so ur ok lol, looking forward to the england match tonight, come on england 

stephy glad ur scan went well  wont be long then u will have ur 12 week scan.

Sezy hope u scen went well i  think u had it yesterday not 100% sure tho.

AFM well nothing new here lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa16 sorry i really hope u hear soon with ur test results and then can get started again 

mandy hope af came lol

sorry i forgot  lol

lisa
x


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies, feel a bit better about work today.  I would love to be able to be signed off sick and see them squirm, but I just can't do it to myself.  I would rather draw a line under work and not have it hanging over my head during tx. Star I think you nailed it on the head....do what makes me happy   

My Dad's offered me some part time admin work for his business, which is really great, as can earn some pocket money. Plus I'll have time to focus on my hobby of photography, and hopefully take it a little further.  Whooooppeeee......love this positive thinking  

Hope you are all ok today..........
Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a bit hard to ring when I am at work


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Kitten I'm sure you'll hear by then and if not I'm sure she'll speak to you this pm.  

Tatti At least you have something to fall back on with your dad offering you work.  If it makes you happy go for it.  

Lisa (Jesse) nowt new here either!  

 and   and   and   for everyone. This includes those who I haven't mentioned.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hope so i don't really care when i start just want to no were I stand.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I can understand that it's very frustrating isn't it?!      

Keep positive easier said than done but give it a try.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am very    that it will work this time I and another have forseen it


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

They not once replyed to my emails and they are going though because my comput said so


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's good and what I like to hear!   

Can I be nosy have you forseen anything for me?

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten ur not using hotmail still r u?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have hot mail its sky hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

barts are really bad outside of tx, i really hope u get a reply soon did u email the nurses again too?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer why wont they reply


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just emailed Francesca as well might help


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

try them all, i nkow leona is not back untill next week


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

haven't done her anyway


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

so what is everyone upto today?

kitten is it true that the pick your own fruit place in brentwood dont do it no more??


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Well I'm still doing the remainder of the house work,  washing ironing etc.  Anyone would think I owned a mansion the length of time it takes me I'm just lazy that's all!  

I've also got to go to work tonight and Saturday and Sunday night and then off for a further three nights.  My working pattern isn't quite full time but it's a lovely rota of three on and three off so you can take leave and end up with 9 days off at once! Lovely!  

What about you have you got any plans?  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no Jess    never done it    I can't get though to barts


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i really would have thought barts wou dhave got back by now, have u emailed kim


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys 

kitten i cant believe barts aint gettin bac to u hun  they just need a little kick up the butt i reacon    ,i really hope u hear 2day hun   

star how r u goin?  are u sill waitin aswell?

tatti, jesse, firebolt, cassie, and anyone else i have missed i really hope ur doin ok and gettin on or ready for ur tx its nice that u will all b fairly close in schedules hey


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Kitten, 

I have just got home from being up there.  I would start ringing now, I missed their call and thought that I would call back, Ive been2nd in the queue for 25 mins already!

Anyway....... I got some answers about this List business. Basically, yes they have got rid of the list.  The problem is the people that are currently on the list will have to stay on it and still work their way up to get to TX.  The people on the list that are high priority will be seen asap, but as for the others they will get there as and when.  From now on if you go up for you initial appointment they will see you and then when you leave all you have to do is given them a ring on the next day of your period.  So great for all those who haven't long been referred but a little annoying for those that are waiting.  They are going to try and get through the existing list by November, and they are writing out to all those on the list to tell them what they are doing and why they are doing it.  Its not just the list that is changing, they are also working on the clinic waiting times and the communication problems (like how long it takes to get through on the phone).  

AFM, I am now at 7.9mm thick (I need to be 8mm!!!!    .  Mandy Tozer wants to see me again, so its back up for scan number 3 on monday.  Hopefully then I will be ready and will get to find out my day of transfer.  I'm a little upset that we haven't found out today, but like my good friend told me, Mandy Tozer knows what she is doing!!!

Hope everyone is ok. 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hello i am on the phone I AM 2nd in the que


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stick with it. I did and got through, it took about half hour in the end.  Carol is going to call me back later. Whats your real name and I will get her to call you. It can't hurt can it

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have inboxed you hon I can't stay on it I am at work


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ive been next in line for over 12min    i have emailed carol aswel


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oH i HAD TO HANG UP iVE GOT CUSTOMERS


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Kitten - that's just so rubbish!  On day 1 of my cycle I tried booking in for my day 10 scan and didn't get through until day 7.  I got cut off twice and was waiting for half an hour twice. When I did get through, the guy on reception said to email [email protected] , which I did, but of course I have a hotmail account and didn't know anything about the probs. They could have put it on their website that there was a prob, but no!

I finally got through by pressing 3 to speak to a nurse, rather than 1 to book a scan, but I reckon I was just lucky.

Hope you get it sorted. 

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes  I think you did


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I got thought my NOTES ARE STILL IN DOCTORS TRAY    and she said they will look at them this afternoon.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten keep going you'll get there in the end.   They take the biscuit don't they?!    

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Whoop whoop! Did you speak to Carol?

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel like    things are really getting tome latley 

today is the day we had my nan creamated a year ago, my dad has to go into hospital to have fatty lump removed , that was the reply I got when asked if he was ok about nan, he didn't bother to phone me on my birthday oh get me a gift and when he comes round once every 1-2 months he stays for half an hour and makes excusses to leave. dan is loosing his job barts are being sh&t and taking there time I don't think I can keep smiling think I may crack. 
Oh and I hate my Job well the customers around here.

Sorry peeps


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten let it out girl.  It'll help.    

I'm sure things will work themselves out.   

I think you need some time out together you and DH.  

Get your head straight and then come to decisions without rushing in to them.  

When things get difficult for me I use rescue remedy which is safe for what we all go through.  It does help but you need to take it regularly.  Francesca uses it also and said it was OK to use still.  

I would rather use that than go on antidepressants and then have to be weened off them.

Here's some           for you.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank u is it actully called rescue remedy?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Yes it's called Bach's rescue remedy you can get it made up or it comes ready made I use the spray it contains brandy but that's so small the amount you use doesn't effect things.  I use the spray and you spray it twice on your tongue every four hours or so.  You can get it in health food shops like Holland and barrat.  Boots may even do this but I'm not sure.  

Give it a few days and it'll work wonders and don't stop taking it until after all the stresses have gone and you're feeling much better in yourself.   I only take it every now and then but I have used it frequently today and will do for a few days and maybe even weeks.  

I hope  this is of help to you.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think this if actully makes us vunrable don't you think


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hunni, Don't be sorry, you need to get it off your chest. Its rotton when it all gets on top of you. 

Have you had your bloods done? I know that mandy Tozer was going to be reviewing bloods this pm. she may be looking at your notes then. I know its hard but try and stay positive.

Barts are a bit rubbish at getting back to you, but you really really need to be a HUGE pain in the **** !!!!!!!! I'm that bad that agitha knows my voice as soon as she answers to me!!! You must be being far too quite!!!!

I don't know what to say to you about your dad, at the end of the day if he isnt supporting you through this then its his loss. Especially when you have a gorgeous little bubba, it will be him missing out. 


I hate my Job!!! I have been having terrible trouble, they told me that this is self inflicted and that they will not allow me time off for appointments as I have chosen to go through this. NICE!!!!! especially as my area manager has been through IVF herself!!!  They are meant to be allowing me 5 days special leave but that got stopped by her! I really can't wait to be getting out of there!

I agree with the rescue remedy, My friend is a batch practitioner and she has made me a mix that contains the rescue remedy.  If you like I can give you her number and you can give her a call about it. She is only in westcliff so its not that far from you. up to you let me know if your interested.

Keep your chin up my lovely! It will get better. 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you hon , I don't think they can do that to you as if is a medical condition and its law to let you have hospital appointments


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura - it may well be because tx is a 'choice' that they won't pay you for the time off, but they must allow you the time off. If they do not, they are in danger of breaching sex discrimination laws - as IVF is a woman-only treatment, they don't tell men they can't have time off for it, therefore you are being treated differently because of your gender.

If your area manager has had time off for her IVF, this strengthens your case as it sets a precedent. Also, if other staff members have had time off for non-essential treatment, whatever that treatment may be, you are in an even stronger position, though generally employers tend to retreat warily when you bring up the bit about sex discrimination laws. Ask if you can have a copy of their leave of absence policy (they probably won't have one and will start running around like headless chickens) as you are concerned that their approach to your tx is in breach of sex discrimination laws and you want to get it checked over by someone.

Fairly vague and non-committal, but will probably work! 

Kitten - did you get a response?

J x


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi sorry, just had to commment Laura200012001,
I cannot believe what your bosses have said to you about your treatment being self inflicted, the jumped up F*%£$"*.  My god, you didnt choose to have to fight for what everyone else goes through naturally grr my boss and one of my managers have both turned round to me and said it was my choice to have IVF, excuse me!!! I never chose and never wished to have to go down this route to start a familly with my husband, we have been actively trying for 9 yrs, knowing it would be harder due to loosing 1 fallopian tube with ex partner due to ectopic (left handside), then finding out that remaining tube damaged and my right ovary has 'wondered' off? just hoping it has not been removed without my consent tbh.  The only reason I stay is that should treatment work I will at least have maternity benefitss plus I do not work directly with either of them ....... ooh cannot believe your bosses what a pair of    

Sorry just had to rant    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My right overy has wondered off to    since they removed my right tube.

My boss started getting funny I said tuff well not really    but said I can't change my appointments.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten sorry about ur dad and nan, u will get ur pma back, its not helping because barts are really messing u about.
i really hop ethe doc does look at it as its really dragging 

 everyone else


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweetielol -    You're right though.  I guess it is a 'choice', but not one anyone wants to make.  There are lots of things that people 'choose' to do that are not life-threatening but are necessary to people's sense of well-being - braces for teeth, reconstructive surgery, taking growth hormones, treatment for acne.  And, unfortunately, we know just how hard TTC hits one's sense of well-being.  

J x


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jinglebell - Thats fantastic!!! I'll have to remember that!!! Ive has to take today and wednesday as annual leave! as they were being funny with me about it. I never thought about it as sex discrimination, but your right it is!!!

sweetielol - I know its awful, my actual manager has been pretty good. I was told by the other one that "The bank don't care if you are trying to have children. If it affects the business needs then the business comes first.  Its self inflicted and not necessary so you can't have the time off".  I said to them its not as if i'm asking for time off to go and get my hair done. I'm going to be prodded and poked and generally being sent to hell and back for what other people can do naturally!  Also got told that some of my "Collegues", have complained about the amount of time i'm out of the office, as it "not fair" that they have to make up time for dentist appointments!!! I was thinking if I found out who it was they wouldn't need a dentist appointment coz I would knock each and everyone of their teeth out!!! (and thats really not my nature, I wouldn't say boo to a goose normally!!!) in short I work with arseholes for arseholes !!!!!!!

I Got my call back from Barts as promised!!! I'm going again for my scan on monday at 11:10am and then I'm booked in for ET on Thursday but hopefully it will be saturday if we get to blasts. so fingers crossed and                 that it will be saturday!!!!

XxX


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura - glad you got the call back.    

At my last place, my employers were quite good, but then it's public sector so they're quite up on employment law so HAD to be good.  But because I'm a teacher, whenever I'm off (even if I'm at death's door), I have to plan a whole day's lessons for a supply teacher to teach and send them in, then have to catch up with everything when I get back - it sucks, big time.    

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura that's great news fingers crossed for you.    

I understand about your employers too and agree that most employers are probably like that and I find that working with women can be worse as they have a lot less sympathy than men. Although saying that they're lovely where I work and I have their full support. that's both men and women.

It seems like a lot of these employers need to have their buts kicked in to this century!     

Love n   n   n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys! Sorry I've not been around much the last couple of days. I've been on a course for work. Really enjoyed it, though. I'm STILL waiting for af! Can't believe it's so late! I'm trying not to worry about it but I can't help thinking about it every second of the day! *lol* Hopefully it will come tomorrow ... *fingers crossed*

*star888* - Stay positive. It only takes one good little embie. We've got two frosties, too, so keeping our fingers crossed that they survive. Lots and lots of positive thinking!!

*jesse4ever* - Sorry you had such a difficult day yesterday :-( Hope you're feeling better today? *hugs*

*stephyandmatt* - Congratulations on your scan! Won't be long now before you have a little bump and lots of kicks to reassure you every day  Am really happy for you!

*lins* - that's great that you're starting on next cycle! Don't worry if it's on a Saturday. You can just drop them an email and then chase up with a call on the Monday.

*Laura200012001* - Sorry you're not quite ready for transfer yet, but I expect by Monday you will be. Not long now. And Mandy Tozer really does know her stuff 

*Jinglebell *- It's lovely to hear from you! Good luck for otd!

*Tatti* - Sorry to hear about your troubles at work. That's why I like being self-employed! I like to take charge of my own working hours. At least you've not got much longer to wait now for treatment.

*Kitten 80* - How frustrating!!! I hope you got somewhere soon. *hugs* I also use Rescue Remedy. I suffer from really bad anxiety and it's the only natural thing that helps! But it really does work. I like to put a few drops in a bottle of water and then take the bottle around with me and sip it when I need to relax.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Mandy lets hope    your AF turns up soon!  

I use rescue remedy but in the spray form this is still ok isn't it I assumed it was and hope    I haven't given Kitten the wrong info.  

I'm sure when it comes to defrosting your embies will be strong and healthy.   

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi Ladies

well i am totally disappointed with the fottie yet another draw, england played so poor 

Mandy hope af comes soon, its a few days late now, why is it when we really need it it dont come 

Kitten, Cassie, Star, Lins, Laura, Tatti and anyone else i aint mentioned   

AFM my boobs are now sore so af is on its way, FF says in 5 ays time as it says i am 9DPO please come on time for once  

lisa
xxx

have a good weekend ladies


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cassie 76* - Don't worry, Rescue Remedy is fine in any form for during treatment and pregnancy. I actually used loads of it when pregnant with my dd! I had to sit a Uni exam at 34 weeks pregnant and took a bottle of water in with me with loads of Rescue Remedy added!

*jesse4ever* - I hope your af comes on time. My boobs are soooooo sore! But I've no idea where my af has got to ... if anyone sees it could you please send it my way?!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy an af dance for you       hope its here now or not far away, my af aint due, i am on cd25 but i dont think its a 28 days cycle, FF says i am 10DPO so a few more days for me, just hope it comes on time or soon   

Cassie, Kitten, Lins<laura, tatti, fara, sezy, Jinglebell  

hope everyone has a good weekend.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi girls not too sure but with regards to rescue remedy, i went to boots once and took rescue remedy and ov sticks to pharmacy stand and the pharmasist said if im trying for a baby dont take it!? i questioned it being herbal and he said i shouldnt be taking anything!?

so bit confused as i used to use it before ttc as it helped my with stress.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking, hope all is well.

Suzia


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I'm a bit peed off at mo!   Bart's have sent me a letter saying that waiting lists have been abolished and because of this my TX is going to be delayed until August at the earliest!    When I hopefully  see Miss Tozer next week I'll let her know how frustrating this is!  

I bet I see one of the side kicks who wont know what's going on!   

Sorry for the rant ladies as you can tell I'm over the moon with Bart's!  

I hope   everyone is well and keeping positive.   

I feel really let down again!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie   hun ur folow up is in 4 days, u should get to start strait away, not in august, anyon that is not on the waiting list is starting on next cd1, so that will be you. Come on girly get that PMA back, i dont want this downer start to spread so start countin down the days and the start to starting tx 



oh read that wrong, why is ur tx going to be delayed, i would email miss tozer if u dont see her next week.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm sorry having a bad few days and knowing it's father's day tomorrow doesn't help either!  

I was put straight away on the waiting list once my M/C was confirmed.  So I thought I should start in July and not August so I'll be having words with who ever next week to see if I can start in July.  

I can be very persuasive at times!   

On the positive side it'll give me a chance to lose some more weight.

I also don't think it helps knowing that a older woman who has not long turned permanent on nights has announced she's expecting and will probably rake in all the benefits and has thought about returning to her own country afterwards.  I just hope  they don't stop maternity benefits for those who don't take the pee!  

I am still positive to a certain extent but at mo having a major wobble!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Af finally arrived today! Woohoo! So have taken my first steriod tablet but I'm now feeling a bit light-headed! Is that normal?!

*star888* - My doctor told me that Rescue Remedy was okay during pregnancy but I guess that as it's a complimentary/alternative medicine, there isn't really any medical research into it which I suppose is why some may say not to use it.

*Cassie 76* - How annoying!! This whole waiting list / no waiting list thing is ridiculous. It just seems to be casuing more problems!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Mandy Woohoo about time too!   I hope  the tx goes well.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy that is great glad its finally come, when will u have ur scan now? ur finally off.

I have never taken steriods before so i dont know how they wil effect u, i thought u took the steroids when u had scan. i know i dont start it untill i start stimming.

Cassie, i dont think Barts knows what they are doing, i would wait untill ur FU and go from there, hopefully u see Miss Tozer.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I'll have a scan on Day 10, which I think will be around 28th June. I'm just waiting for Mandy Tozer to get back to me, but not really expecting a reply until at least Monday. She told me to start my steriods on Day 1. It's probably different because it's FET so there will be no stimming. Transfer is only about 2 weeeks away now!

I am feeling much better this morning so will see how the steriods affect me when I take them again in a bit. But I felt so light-headed last night! It was a bit like being tipsy!! But I had a really good night's sleep. Went to bed about 10pm and woke up at 8am feeling really refreshed.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Mandy, wow so close now, a natural FET seams very fast. 

kitten really hope u hear tomorrow.

how r u Cassie hopefully feeling a little better today.

hugs to everyone else  

AFM wellthought i would be buying a fathers cay card today but it was taken away form me   hopeing and   i wil be next year 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all.

Went to a wedding last night and from now till tx and onwards no more alcohol/caffiene for me.  Also going to try run next week to shift some weight, getting silly now! I am huge! Must lose a stone b4 ET and not got long left now! I have to really try get a stone off by then! so about 4 weeks to lose it!  eekkkkk!!!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Star,

sounds like u had a good time, lots of alchol i am guessing  why is it we always levae it till the last min to lose the weight, i still want to lose 5 pouns before stimming, dont think i will do it, not now anyway i keep picking, had my slimfast today and about 5 brazil nuts lol, wont have not more lol

enjoy ur run and hopefully u get to lose it all.

AFM getting lots of pains in my ovaries is that normal on DR? its on both sides but never had it with other 2 cycles?

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi lisa, had a few cheeky ciders and some wine! Not legless or anything! Just lookinh at some pics of me from it and i look really short and dumpy! 

Ive been going weight watchers but not losing owt! So I reckon the running should kick start things. I feel so depressed when I feel like this and I knwo only I can do something about it but its just so bloody hard.  When I was pregant I put the weight on so fast but at least I had an excuse then! Now i need to get my **** into gear! so yes im gonna try run tomorrow 

x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star i know how u feel, i hate seeing pics of me, i always struggle with my weight, and i have to be honest thinking of just having 3 shakes a day and no meal, i am sure if i do that for 1 week i will lose the 5 pound, but then on the hand i think will 5 pound make a difference. i m 2.5 kilo heaveirer now then i was at the start of my first cycle, dont found a lot but i know i wold be happier if i lost it, but i keep cheating grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I put on 9.5 kilos! so you're not as bad as me!

I have to lose it else ill be about 15 stone when Im pregnant!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

You'll never believe this but today I'm feeling as positive as ever the rescue remedy is working brilliantly!  

I know the struggle with weight from all the TX I am a lot bigger than I used to be although saying that it has started to come off now!  

I use wii fit plus and do just dance and walking I find all of these help!  

I also cook med veg and have it with 70 grams of spaghetti.  This is also helping to lose the weight.  I have been on slim fast it helped for a short while but I find what I'm doing is better.

We will all be slim and pg!       

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie so glad u got that PMA back 

everyone talks about teh wii git, i have a wii but not the fit part of it  maybe its time to get one.

have you all had a good weekend

lsia
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

I am ok today had a good one round me mums and step dads   

Cassie thats pants I would put on water works at FU they don't like that


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Kitten I just thought you should know I need no encouragement to cry  as I seem to be at it a lot lately!!    However if it gets me what I want then why not!   

I worked all weekend so didn't have much of one all I saw was the insides of my eyelids!   I did eat of course and see the parents but that was about it for me!  

I hope   you're all well and keeping p[positive.       

Not long till my fu and I'm not quite sure what to expect but I do hope   I see Miss Tozer.  Can anyone tell me roughly what to expect please.  Thanks.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i just wanted to check in and c how u all r    xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies 

Cassie, u will go in and they will just about what happened in ur last cycle and then tel u where if they can improve either stronger meds, or change ur protocal or maybe do more tests if nothign went wrong or even add more meds asprin, steriods. it will be over b4 u know it and hopefully u will walk out with a script and then contact them on cd1 so they can do ur schedual.

i saw miss tozer in private clinic so not sure if its much diffrent but cant see how it is, and if they have done away with the waiting list and u need no further tests then i cant see why u wont be starting again on next cycle.

Morning Kitten, fingers crossed u hear today   

 stephy.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope so Jess I have not really been good I think all the stress has come to a head I slept in DH arms last night as I had a very bad panic attack so I will not stress myself out today by chasing them   .

Hi Cassie my love   

Hi everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i dont blame u, i kow all this ivf stuff can really get to you. i am going through the phase where i struggle to take a deep breathe so yeah its unfair they are doing this but fingers crossed they will get back to you and that will hopefully help


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you sweete


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten huni      to u and loads of    and    u hear soon hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you stephy, how are you feeling


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im ok hun i feel bad to come on here and talk bout how im feelin as alot of u guys are just about to re start so that y i keep quite, even tho i do read and keep up wiv u all   
i just cant wait for the next scan but not sure as yet when that will b until i see the midwife xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Stephy, don't feel bad.  It is nice to hear about your journey.  It gives me hope and some idea of what it's all like.  Keep us up to date   

On another note, I am going to the info session on Wednesday, and hope to pick up my drugs then.  Can you or anyone else remember what sort of package the drugs come in?  are there loads of them?  only we may be going to watch the football in a pub so don't want to be walking around with a bag full of needles!!

Hope everyone's ok today.....the warm weather is coming  

Tatti.....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will have a bag full of needles hon    so no stabbing anyone if we loose.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

tatti u will get a carrier bag of druhs and a big blue bag on needles and syringes, one of the drugs needs to go straight into yoru fridge as it has to stay cold, if ur on gonal f that might have too also not sure but i know ur trigger shot has to stay cold, so i dont know if u know the landlord to put in storage or tae a cooler bag with u.

how u doing Kitten hows work today?

stephy its nice to nkow how ur doing, not many come in once they are pg.

Cassie r u up yet??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa I have finally managed to get my bum out of bed!   

How's the jabs going and when is your first scan?

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie,

i thought ur follow up ws tomorrow?? did it change? i am ok ust want af to come as i have been getting lots of af pains for the past few days now. and i want it gone by next week. my baseline is booked for tuesday next week 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

My fu is Wednesday that's the 23rd isn't it?    I have mixed feelings over it although will hopefully  get them to start me off in July!  

I'm sure your AF will come soon my one last time didn't come until after my first scan.  With my first TX it was a week after my first jab.

AF's are a pain for being late or early and rarely ever come on time!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - The Wii Fit is fab but I'm sure mine is broken as I never seem to lose weight! *lol* I also have one called Your Shape which comes with a little camera and it detects whether you're doing the exercises correctly. It's really good but I always find myself yelling at it because it really pushes you!!

*Cassie 76* - I've had two follow-ups with Mandy Tozer following miscarriages. The first time she talked us through the reasons why it might have happened and also talked about out low fertilisation rate (we had 19 eggs but only 3 fertilised), so spent a lot of time discussing ICSI. The second time, because it was the second miscrriage, Mandy Tozer took 10 viles of blood (!) for testing and then we talked about doing natural FET with the two frozen embryos that we have and the meds we can use to try to stop a miscarriage happening again. Both times it was very reassuring and I left feeling positive about our next treatment cycle.

*Kitten 80* - *hugs*

*stephyandmatt* - It's lovely to hear from you. I'm sure everyone would agree that we love to hear from you - it gives everyone lots of hope x

*Tatti* - You'll get a bag full of needles and syringes, plus all your meds in a lovely NHS carrier bag! I felt like everyone was staring at me on the train home!! So the second time I took a rucksack to put everything in!

*AFM:* I got an email from Mandy Tozer today saying that I need to go in for a scan on Monday 28th. She said she'd get back to me with a time, but she hasn't done yet. If I don't hear from her tomorrow I will try to call them to get a time!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie 2 more sleeps hun  i am sure they wil llet u start in july i cant see why not.    CAssie i have 3 days at the latest for it to come, any later and i will have to cancel it i think, or will they tell me to go still?

Mandy good u got  date, shame its not a day later as i am there but i know these scans have to be done on a set day, do u know how many more scans u will have after that

Kitten   had a busy day

Tatti good luck wednesday.

stephy   

lins any luck yet?  

laura when is ur scan?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Mandy thanks that's very reassuring.   As this will be our last go unless we get frosties or win the lottery then I'm assuming they'll pull out all the stops to try and get us a successful outcome.  

Lisa (Jesse) I still had the scan done and also had bloods done and the bloods showed I was ready to start the gonal f.  You'll still go and probably have the same done.  The next scan I had i was AFing and was not impressed so I warn you now you will still have one even if you are on AF.  

Kitten have you heard yet?  

Steph I agree with the others it's joyous news that your pg and it gives us all hope  .  

Hi and   and   and   to everyone.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

*Lisa* - Been for scan today, all good and finally over the 8mm, lining was 8.4MM!!!!!!            . We have had our call to confirm that our embies will be thawed on Thursday morning, and our appointment is at 11:20am. Hopefully we will get a call and say don't come as we will have enough embies survive to make it to blasts! I'm really sorry to go on but i'm really chuffed to finally be at this stage! It feels like its taken forever to get here. How are you gettin on??

How is everyone else??

*Kitten* - any news yet?? I know they were really short up there again today, and it was really really busy! I know that don't help you but my explain a little if you haven't heard anything.

*Mandy* - How are you getting on??

*Steph* - Don't be so silly, you are my little bit of hope, and proof that this really does work!!!

*Cassie* - Hopefully you will be on your way soon, its so going to be worth the wait when you get there!! I'm sure it will!!!

*Tatti* - If your on Gonal F you will need to get that and your trigger injection stright in he fridge. Also the bag is pretty full and it is a fairly big bad. I would take a rucksack with a cool bag and ice pack and a carrier bag too (so the boxes don't get soggy as the ice pack melts) with you. That way you won't have to worry about it when watchin the footie! I took a note pad too and made notes as its alot of information to just take in. I could go back on them after and it answered alot of questions that I had. It also helped because as it was going on I made a list of questions to ask in our 1:1 with the nurse. Not a must but I found really helped.

Hi and lots of    and    to everyone. Hope you are all ok.

Laura XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura that's good news and yes I can understand how elated you're feeling at the mo.   I hope  you're able to get to blasto stage that would be brill!   

let us know how you get on on Thursday.  It's a shame we could possibly have met up had we been there the same day!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Cassie!!!!! Ive been skipping round the house!!! I will defo let you know how we get on on thursday, I'm   for blasto! No more injections for me now (well this cycle anyway), but have to start the crinon gel tonight   not looking forward to the bloating feeling! But will be worth it.  

I know its a shame about not being up there on the same days as anyone.  I was sitting in the waiting room today thinking "I wonder if any of this lot is on FF?".

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura since I joined FF I have felt the same but no one is ever up there when I'm about anyone would think I have an odour problem as well as a fertility one!   I have gone cuckoo but sometimes it's the only way to be!!  

I hope    we're not waiting too long on wednesday.

I'm sure things will go well for you on thursday  and hopefully  you'll get et on saturday.  

I know that feeling with the gel and all it's other undesirable effects!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I don't know how many more scans I will need. Mandy Tozer just said to do a Day 10 scan and we'll go from there, so I guess it depends on what the Day 10 scan shows? I assume they will just be checking the lining and then I will need to start testing for ovulation. Shame we won't be there on the same day, though.

*Laura200012001* - That's fab news! I really hope you get to go to blast! I'm good, thanks. Started my cycle on Saturday and have a scan next Monday, so it's all go now.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie was ur lining thin then when u went up before af, having scans when bleeding dont bother me not after what happened with jesse( heavy bleeding day after delivering her and had an internal exam, blood was everywhere) i ust want a nice thin lining for baseline  they say no 2 cycles are the same and i can see this one being very different to the others but i stil have time to have af     

Laura i am so glad u have finally reached that 8mm lining that is great, and would be so nice if u can get to blasto, sham barts only put one blasto back tho, as i would have gone for that last time. keep us informed 

Mandy hope u get ur time for monday sorted, i know leona is back tomorrow maybe it will help with more staff.

tatti dont worry hun i will be carrying a bag of drugs around london with me too on tuesday but i will take a cooler bag or collect them after my day out there 

kitten   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa it still looked too thick when they did that scan which is why I had bloods done as well.  The bloods came back to say that I was ready to start with the gonal f.  I started them that night.

I'm sure your AF will turn up and hope   the scan goes well next week.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi Cassie,

i am sure my af will come, well   anyway, i do BBT and today its really dropped back to where it was when it started so if it dont start today it will tomorrow than god, but untill its here  i still have to hope 

My last baseline my lining was 5mm which is a little above what they want and i worried it was too thick so if i started withot a bleed i wouldnt be too happy.

1 day to go 

how is everyone else today

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Sorry I went off yesterday I had to I was really bad I am going to keep an eye out for them but not stress out  (try)   

Mandy a friend has offered to be a surigate weather its her eggs I use or her womb how do we go about this?

Everyone ok


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - That's really kind of your friend. It's a big decision, though, so make sure you all take the time to look into it and think things through. I would advise using all your funded IVF tries first, though, otherwise you may regret not giving IVF a good go first. My friend has no womb so this is not an option for her. But I know that if she did have a womb, she would have preferred to try and carry her own baby if possible. Handing that responsibility to someone else is a really big decision.

There are two options with surrogacy: straight surrogacy where the surrogate inseminates themself with the intended father's sperm, or Host surrogacy where the surrogate goes through IVF to have the intended parents' embryos implanted into her. We're doing Host. I'm not sure I could so straight as it would mean carrying a baby which is biologically related to me and I'm not sure I could do that. This way, I know the baby is 100% my friends' so I'm not concerned about becoming attached to it. BUT straight is much cheaper because you don't need to involve a clinic, it can all be done in the comfort of your own home! Host surrogacy can be very expensive because usually you have to pay for the surrogates IVF treatment yourself.

There are lots of surrogacy support forums online. But we're using COTS for support (google 'COTS surrogacy'). They are a non-profit organisation who provide support from start to finish and their knowledge has been invaluable.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning kitten, barts will drive anyone crazy, its good leona is back today/tomorrow so when u feel upto it email her.

hope today is a better day, get that PMA back lady   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Mandy I will do all my funded first because I have carried before it was just a back up plan but I am very greatfull for.

Jess Whats Leona's email hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning ladies   

I hope   everyone is well and keeping positive.       

Lisa (Jesse) What's BBT?  

Kitten I really think you need some rescue remedy get some and use it frequently after a couple of days you'll feel on top of the world.  I've been using it frequently lately and it's helped loads.   It's a shame I have to have a long period of a low time to realise I need it!   

I hope   you're feeling a lot brighter today.  

Mandy I think what you're doing is brilliant and wish you every luck for this go.       

My FU is tomorrow and the rescue remedy is to hand to keep me calm although I may deliberately miss it if it means I get my own way!    

Hi and   and   to everyone.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will get some Cassie I think I don't like these ups and downs feel like a yo yo

But I will email Leona when jess gives me address    I will be like a poking finger in there side


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten good for you!  Sometimes we need to get tough with them!    

It does help with the yo yo feeling.  Well it does me although I'm a loony tune anyway!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Leona is not there till 24th hon

how ever just got a short vage message back from Amanda well I think it was her it came from her email adress what do you think?

Hi 

AM chasing

Amanda Tozer

Thats how it was written?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten sorry hun, i think u u hear from barts u will pick up hun, the waiting is a painn the ass, i know it made me down until i heard 

[email protected]

maybe if mandy wrote that u might here today but email her, she is back tomorrow

Cassie BBT is body basel temperture i tak my temp every morning and it shows ovulation and when af will start 

mandy   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Have they not heard of calling via a telephone? you know that old fashioned thing that came in before computers!  

What kind of message is that?  That means nowt to me and shouldn't think it means anything to you.   

I hope   you get a phone call from them to back up the message and to confirm your TX start date.  

Thanks Lisa I have never done any of that and hope    tomorrow they don't start making me do that sort of thing!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no maybe my poking finger is doing the trick   

Jess I did email Leona and it came back she is out till 24th   

But I at least I got a responce from amanda and she gets things moving faster?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, she is the one to get things moving, and leona will see ur message tomorrow  i can see u starting on cd1 

Cassie i do it from choice not because they told me too, i wanted to pass time as is thre was something to count towards, like waiting for af, then looking for ov, then waiting for temp rise after ov, then waiting to see if there wsa a dip, then again waiting to see when af started. silly i know but its nice to see what ur body is doing lol.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got another one saying my notes are in the urgent pile and I will be schedueled very soon and not to worry


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

yay about bloody time  great news hun, next u wil be telling us when ur starting


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) you're not being silly as you said it's nice to know what your body is doing.   I can't be bothered with all that although it may tell me when AF is due as last time I got a surprise as it was 4 days early!   

Kitten I'm glad you've heard so maybe you'll get a call today or tomorrow telling you to pick your drugs up and start on next cd21 for your first jab.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

this is a good sign I am smiling my head off    amanda pls don't let me down.

Jess your not silly I can't find my temp thingy other wise I would do it as well


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten its great to see you smile 

i will put my thermometer away as soon as af starts, i dont want to know what my body is doing when i start to stim or have the embies put back, as if i see a drop i know it will all be over. so best to wait untill test date 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay Kitten!!!! Not long to go now!!!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!      

Morning to all the rest of you!!! and big  

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh no I wouldn't added stress hon just relaxe I will be zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   

Thanks Laura for pom poms    so excited what a turn around


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kitten - Its really great news!!! I can't wait for you to start!!! 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you hon 


we will be mummys we will fall pg


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Kitten 80 said:


> Thank you hon
> 
> we will be mummys we will fall pg


Hi Girls

I heard on Friday that I can startonce next AF arrives I need to phone and then collect drugs and start on Day 21. Excited. 

but now I feel I really need to off load as feeling very emotional at the moment... Ok this is going to be long...

DH has two children DSS 14 and DSD 11. The EX wife is a ***** to put it mildly, three years ago she decided she didn't want DSS anymore so sent him to live with us, all going well and he's settled into the school where I teach. In January this year DSD starting saying she was scared and didn't want to live at home anymore and wants to live with us. She is frightened of Mother and her drinking and arguments. The Ex barely sees DSS and when she does she's so nasty.

DSD was so desperate we went to see a solicotor and went to court on June 4th, the EX handed over residency for DSS so that all legal now, we go back on the 9th Sept to decide what will happen with DSD hopefully the judge will listen to her and consider that fact that DSS already lives with us and it is DSD wish to live with us. the judge told her she had to see DSS but she refuses to drive from Suffolk to Essex so my DH offered to take him up but judge said only if she pays petrol it 244 miles in total. She is refusing, I emailed her and told her nicely she should be trying to rebuild the bridges with her children. I got a really nasty email yesterday that had me in tears all night and all today saying I can't even have children so what do I know about being a mother and I can not possibly understand the bond between a mother and child so to keep my opinions to myself. She kept on that I can't have children. I know I can't I don't need her telling me.
I'm now worried about strating IVF because of all the stress, I'm not a nasty person and I can't deal with people being so nasty. I understand she is hurting that her daughter doesn't want to live there but she needs to look at the reason why.

I wish I could just run away and have time to myself. My DH will not say anything to her as he doesn't want to wind her up. We had problems with her last time we had IVF I don't know what to do.

Sorry to be a pain but I'm so upset and emotional

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

That should say the EX wife is a ***** not woman, cos of couse she is a woman!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Ex wife a ***** should say


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

It won't let me say what EX is liek but starts with a B ends with an H [email protected]*@H


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lindsey,

Thats fantastic that you're starting again soon!!! 

As for the ex I don't know what to say.  She sounds like she don't deserve to have children.  It makes me so so mad when people are so nasty!  you're right you don't need the stress when your going through such a hard time.  I know its easier said than done but you need to relax and try to put everything to the back of your mind.

As for sounding off, go for it thats what we are here for!!!

Lots of   and  to you.

Laura XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She sounds like a right peace of work do you need up to come down and sort her out (((hugs))) sorry short post im on my phone


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lins don't be upset by what I'm about to write but I think you'll agree.   You are more of a mother than what this other woman is.  You and DH care enough about these children and that to me makes you parents with a very loving heart.  

Get some rescue remedy in and use it frequently and after a couple of days your mood will lift and what the other woman says will go over your head.  

We all know and understand our special situations and even though this woman is being a pain in the ^booty^ you need to change email addresses so you can't get any more of these nasty and uncalled for emails.  Another suggestion is to go out to internet cafe's to post emails to her if you really have to and wait for responses.  Get DH to read them and if they **** you off then he can just erase them so you don't get so hurt each time.  

The best thing you can do at the mo is to concentrate on your situation and look after the children as I'm sure you do as if they were your own.  She may deliberately be stressing you out so prove her wrong and get that rescue remedy in your system and she'll then know who's boss and that what ever she says goes in one ear / eye and out the other.  

Lots of           for you.  

Just a bit of reassurance for you, your not being daft or a pain you're just very vulnerable at the mo and are welcome to sound off any time and I know that there will be more than just me ready and willing to listen.  Sound away girl.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins hun, great ur starting on next cycle. and that biatch sounds a right one at that. i know stress dont help, and its easier said then done dont stress but is there ways u can avoid her the few weeks leading up to EC and 2ww?? Ur more a mother then her, and u wil have chidren of own, and the fact her own blood children rather be with should say it all.  

i recon u will get a call soon kitten askingu get ur drugs  

CAssie i wuld be suprised if ur left untill august.
its becoming scary they are starting everyone at barts, hope they dot mess up

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I hope   your right Lisa.  

Not long now for your scan.  

Tatti hope   you get on OK tomorrow we'll probably miss each other as I'll be in the womens out patients.  

Lins you'll get there and I agree with all the others.  

Kitten I'm sure you'll hear soon.  

love n   to everyone  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think so to now amanda is on the case.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lins    I had a parent tell me I had no right to discipline her child as I didn't have children so couldn't possibly understand.  (Never mind that I've taught thousands)    

I'm afraid it falls to you as evidently the better person to rise above it.  She won't think she's so clever when both of her children have abandoned her for you and DH and their new step brother or sister.    

J x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words they mean a lot      Jinglebell she has said that to me just because I'm a teacher doesn't mean I know anything about children!!
Thank you all again.

Big hugs to you all, I have got rescue remedy I'll be using that again I think.  I'm taking 118 year 8 students to Cadburys tomorrow !!

Thanks again

Lindsey xx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Cadbury's! Now let me guess, is this massive self-indulgence disguised as a 'Business Studies' trip? Like my good old New York shopping ahem, 'History' trip? 

Seems like I've got to get myself some of this miracle resuce remedy stuff! 

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

A chocolate trip MMmmmmmm I hope   you have enough for me too!   

I'm sure you'll enjoy it and of course if the youngsters misbehave you can always confiscate their chocolate.  That's a great perk for one thing!    

I'm sure things will turn out to be very positive.     

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all good.

AFM - I have day 21 blood test tomorrow before I start treatment but I know they are going to say I havent ovulated or something as I have been doing ov sticks and still not had surge yet! I may email hospital and mention that to them.

Any views on this ladies? I really dont want them to delay treatment for another month but like I said I reckon im just ov late since my MMC.

Just been docs and I now have a chest infection as been coughing all day every day and getting worse for last 2 weeks :-(

hi Kitten, Jess, Lisa, cassie, Stephy, Laura, Mandy, Tatti and anyone else I have forgot xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star I'm up there tomorrow too for my FU what time are you going to be there?  I'm sorry you're not feeling well and hope   you're feeling better soon.  

Think positively as it's not over till the fat lady sings!   In my case I'll save your ears and wont bother!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star I just thought you wont be going up there will you?  You'll probably go to your local one instead.  I'm definitely having a loony half hour!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry Lins about all the hassle you seem to be getting from the ex.  You know you WILL be a better mother than she sounds like she'll ever be so try to stay strong and you will have a BFP!  Then she can shove that saying right where the sun dont shine! You sound like you already do a better job that her!

and like Kitten said, ill come help sort her out! she's nothing but that thing that begins with a B and ends in an H! People always use things like that against you to try and hurt you! Just laugh at her and you'll be having the last laugh when she's old and lonely and has no friends or family! 

There! that told her! hehe! Big hugs xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cassie nope not up there tomoz chick, wish I was as it would get me out of work for a bit!

But hopefully up there in the next couple of weeks! woop woop! thats if this blood test doesnt cause me issues! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star I'm sure you'll be fine.    I told you I don't plan on singing yet!    Thank god for that eh?!  

I was doing my wii just dance last night and am I glad the neighbours couldn't see it!  I looked absolutely ridiculous!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats good! Im sure you were having more fun than them so it doesnt matter what you look like! as long as your having fun, the rest doesnt matter


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I agree with that!   

My neighbours are skin and bone so don't need it!  

I'm starting to get nervous about tomorrow but I'd be a lot worse at the mo if I hadn't taken the rescue remedy!

I only just realised Holby isn't on tonight and it's football instead!  I think that's totally criminal!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cassie, I agree with you about Holby!! I'm really gutted about it    Ive spent all day doing my housework.  Just trying to get it all done before my ET, I was looking forward to chilling out with a glass of milk and Holby!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura I only found out by accident when I spoke to mum on the phone!  We are both avid watchers!  

Have you done all your housework?

If you haven't you'll have to get your other half to do it!  

Have you got a good DVD you can watch instead?  

I've no excuse now but to do my wii fit plus and other games!   Such is life!  I'm glad DH isn't here to see things!   I try and get him to join in but his excuse is there's not enough time and finds something else to do instead!  Any old excuse eh?!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow...loads of posts since I was last on here!!

Lisa, Mandy, Laura (and anyone else I've missed) thank you for the drug bag advice, I have just got my cool bag out ready for tomorrow, and will be on that train with my rucksack in the morning.  Really looking forward to it now.

Cassie - best of luck for your fu tomorrow   
Laura - Good luck for Thurs   
Lins - that's great news you are starting treament and big    for the hard times you're having with the ex-wife at the mo.
Star - Best of luck for your blood test - hope you start feeling better soon.
Kitten - hope you get some answers soon  

Hi to everyone else.

I'm feeling quite hyper at the mo, as I resigned from work yesterday!!!!  I've got to put this treatment first, and I've been getting really stressed at work.  They are really sorry to see me go (some were nearly in tears) but they totally understand my reasons and are fully behind me.  How lovely.  I've just fished my rescue remedy out from the back of my cupboard and will be using that to calm myself down over the next week or so.  Really need to de-stress.

Sorry for the quick (rush typed) message.  Just about to go out for a big fat curry with my Dad and sisters, as a belated fathers day treat.  Have a lovely evening everyone.

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thanks Tatti.   I hope   you get on OK tomorrow and don't forget ask as many questions as you like and no they wont be daft and don't be embarrassed to ask either as they're so lovely they really don't mind.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star hope ur feeling better soon, chest infections are  nightmare, try and shift it now before ET 

Cassie good luck at ur FU tomorrow, i hope and   they allow u to start on next cycle, again write down anything u might need to ask so u dont forget.

Tatti enjoyr ur day tomorrow its so exciting when u have that as u dont kow what will happen. its a long day, sit at the back so ur first out rush the pharmacy, so u can see the nurse first and get out quick  i sat at the back and was first to get drugs and needle teach  and then n my way home, lots of ppl were stil waitng for there drugs.

Mandy did u get ur time for ur scan

Lins so when us starting when do u collect ur schedual?

Kitten i got a feeling u will hear tomorrow 

fara, stephy and anyone else i ahve missed   

AFM still waiting for AF, my BBT droped this morning to where it started so hopefully be tomorrow 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cassie - Good Luck for tomorrow, Hope all goes well and they will start you on your next Day1! I managed to get all my housework done, I'm ready for my bed now, I'm shattered. Going to the hairdressers tomorrow though so that will be a nice treat!!!

Star - Good luck for your blood test - hope you start feeling better soon.

Kitten - hopefully tomorrow will be the day that you hear, Leona is back on Thursday so Make sure you mail her first thing if you haven't heard.

Lisa - Hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow, and you will be on your way soon!

Tatti - Enjoy tomorrow, don't get too overwhelmed with all the info, you can always ask at a later date if you forget something, or ask one of us.

Apologies for anyone I have missed,   and    baby dust to you all!!!

Laura XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Thanks for all your support.  

Tatti I hope you get on OK today.  

Star get those bloods done and go back to bed to rest up.  

Kitten I hope   you hear something today.  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope   your AF finally turns up.  

 to Laura, fara, suzi, mandy, jools, lins, jinglebell and anyone else I may have missed.

I hope we are all feeling well and positive.       

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

I hope I hear somthing today    but just knowing its in the urgent tray is ok for now.

Star good luck for bloods

Cassie good luck on FU 

Hi Mandy

Hi Laura

Hi Jess

Hi Tatti


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thanks Kitten.  

Will post on here later after fu to let you know how we got on.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy   

Trying to get cheap flight to malta    not having any luck yet.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I love Malta!   Have you tried teletext holidays or sky holidays?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies, how are you today?

CAssie what time is ur appointment?

Kitten is good to see a happier you, and hope u have luck getting ur flights, never been there but ppl say its nice.

Tatti, i dare say ur there now hope its not too long.

star how u feeling today

laura 1 mroe day to go 

mandy   

stephy   

and anyone i missed   

AFM still no af, why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

My appointment is the same time as the England match! 3pm.  

I'm sure your af will come when it's ready.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My Mummy has a house out there its lovely I am trying to go and surprise her as my aunt is going with her so me and my cuz will try and get a flight   

I am happier today


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Glad to see you're happier today.   Where abouts in Malta is your mum's house?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie will you go to the pub after to watch it? hope all goes well

Kitten that will be really nice and a break away is good too

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Probably go to pub for a short while for a drink but not the football, will probably be on at the hospital!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh yeah cassie i forgot they have a tv up there but i dont think they do in womens put patients. but good luck anyway.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its called pretty bay in english but I can not spell it    something like Beausa beausa


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i think AF is on its way tmi first brownie/pinky on wiping   lets hope it starts 
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten i be honest i was starting to worry it was going to be another 30 odd days again which i dont want rather not be bleeding on scan. i know they see it all the time but guess its me, rather be nice and clean and then u have af u dont feel as clean....we i dont anyway.

england re winning , i dont know if ur watching it lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hi ladies, hope you're all watching the footy! we have it on in our office at work! Yay! Come on England! 1-0!

had my blood test today so will know by about Friday whats going on!  I still reckon I havent ovulated yet or maybe I missed it!

Just have to wait and pray i still have ET July  xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi star, watching footie as we speak, and so far a good game, why didnt they play like this in the first 2 games lol. they possible might chage u to a medicated FET depends on ur results?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am listerning but no tv   

It didn't bother me when AF was there I just cleaned myself b4 hand


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i know i would have a bath before hand, but still, i dont like internals when bleeding but sometimes there are no options. but glad af should be finished, maybe the very tailed end.

they are playing well at last


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes they about time


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

just seen the tube  are on strike on the 14th   if i have to get tp barts no idea how i would get there, i am the only driver and no one in my family know about the ivf. so i think it would a long walk from fenchurch street station


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on England!!!!

Hey ladies, what a beautiful day!

Well, the info session was mind blowing....so much so, that I left my handbag in the nurses office....I've never done that before, my head was all over the place!  Thank goodness darling DH had his head screwed on and saw it before we left!

I think they may have changed the format slightly, as the room you're in has the door at the front, and you're all sat in tiered seating.  So the best place to be is at the front on the end of an aisle.  Luckily we were, and were 2nd in line at the pharmacy.  So were out of there by 1am.  I now understand a little more of what you ladies talk about when you mention grade 1 embies, gonal F, baseline scans etc etc.  It all makes sense now. Today AF arrived for me, so I will start injections on 14th July, with the hope of EC around 9th Aug.  I'm so excited!!!

The suggestion of taking a cool bag with me today, was brilliant.  Think the pharmacy clerk was well impressed!  Love the groovy purple needles bag I had to walk home with - still a bit confused about it all, but once I read up about it again it'll fall into place.

Cassie - hope it went well today   
Kitten - Glad to hear you're happier, and thinking of a lovely holiday   
Lisa - hope your AF arrives v. soon    The walk from Fenchurch St shouldn't be too bad. If you cut through Bank, its pretty straight forward
Star - hope you get the result you want on Friday  

Hi Laura, Lins, Mandy, Stephy and anyone else I've missed

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo come on england


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

way to go boys  we play again sunday 

tatti glad ur session went well and ur finally on ur way, 14th will be here in no time and u will start DR are u on  a LP?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey lisa (jesse) a cab from barts to fenchurch street isnt that much money, you could always do that?

Yay England do it finally!

Tatti glad you had a good day, it will all start flling into place now! You'll probs be started b4 me! Woop!  

I really hope bloods are ok, not sure what happens if not :-/ 

Love to all xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Lisa, yes I'm on LP (Luteal Protocol?? -is that right?)  Just got to build up the confidence to stab myself.  DH leaves for work at 5.30 in the morning, so not really sensible to get him to do it.  Just got to be brave.

Sorry to be so excited and chirpy about starting tx, I know a lot of you are still waiting, and have been waiting a while.  I really hope things start moving for you all as well.

Tatti...x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatti starting tx is exciting first time around  so dont worry 

star if push comes to shove and its EC day then i will get a cab back but walk there i guess, still dont know how i will respond this time to the meds so we will see hwo things go. really hope ur bloods are ok and u get ur FET in 3 weeks time


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cassie 76* - Hope your follow-up went okay today?

*Kitten 80* - Mandy Tozer is fab and you know that when she's dealing with something, it will get done. But her emails are always quite short! I guess she must send so many each day that she does away with any kind of pleasantries! *lol* But I'm glad things are finally getting moving.

*lins* - *hugs* Hope you had a good time at Cadbury's!

*star888* - I hope you get some good news from your blood test.

*Tatti* - Glad to hear it went well today! You'll be fine with the injections. I preferred to do mine myself (wouldn't trust dh with something sharp! *lol*) and it was absolutely fine. The first time I was shaking so much! But after that, it was fine. You'll soon be a pro!

*jesse4ever* - Glad to hear af is finally starting for you. Yes, I did get my scan time. I'm in at 9.50am on Monday. I'm the same with not liking having an internal scan while bleeding. It's really not nice :-( Luckily I've only had to have it done a couple of times.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Mandy that is a good time too, better then 9am for me on tuesday lol but if its ht earlier the better  hope all goes well, and u will ahve ET a few days later

Cassie hoe today went well, and u ot a date to start


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Yeah, I'm quite happy with the time. Only downside is that the train fare will be peak rate. But it means I can get home before 3pm to pick my ds up from school. My dd will come with me cos she loves having the day out on the train and it's easier than finding someone to watch her! Plus she's free on the train. Yeah, et will probably be about a week later. That's if I ovulate on time! The frozen embies are 3 days old and as there are only 2, they will thaw them and transfer them the same day. So et should be around Day 17 if I ovulate on Day 14.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww thats nice ur dd likes the train, i hated it when i had a scan at 11.40 they end up running so late, i ended up waiting 2 hours for a scan 

worst wait was for Miss Tozer tho, my appointment was 6pm and i left at 8.45lol

2 weeks and u will be pupo


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie any news hun?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Just got back from the hospital and both sets of parents and have some news!

I can't believe this but they're making me wait for TX until a fortnights time!  WOOOOHOOOOOO!   I've got a different protocol and am on different drugs I don't do buserelin any more I have tablets 3 x daily then gonal f and another injection which they want me to finish on a Saturday and then Ovitrelle. It's a lot less injections and probably a shorter protocol.

For all you ladies I hope  you all hear soon and get some good news.  

Tatti I'm glad your day went well and you'll soon be starting.  

Kitten have you heard yet?   

Mandy not long now I wish you well.   

Love n   n   n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

That's excellent news Cassie!  

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Jinglebell thanks.   Not long now until you test.     

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie that is great ur just behind me, so u start on cd1


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

No I start on my 21st day of cycle which is July 2nd.  I asked this time or next month and they said it's up to me as there's no waiting list anymore.  Naturally I've gone for the 2nd July option!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie we are more a less same then  i will hopefully start stimming on the 29th


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I guess you're right about that.   Now all we need is for Kitten to join us and if she'd have had her appointment a little later she would have started tx about the same.  There's still hope   though.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

so when do u think EC will be for you? on this new protocal


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I haven't a clue I do tablets for 10 days and then on start of AF I phone them and then have a day 3 scan and start gonalf and this other injection so probably the end of July.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I forgot to say I'll have scans on every other day as usual, once scans start so it could be the middle of July to the end of it.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh so when u start ur pills?and when is ur scan booked for?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I start pills on 2nd July and then wait for AF to show and then phone for a scan after day3 and start jabs when told to.   I only have 6 days of one injection and 2 boxes of gonal f.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

I can't get anymore sleep!  I went to bed at midnight and have been awake since 5am!  

I hope you're all well and feeling positive.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Cassie no you have not up set me but they are p&ssing me off    I have just emailed amanda again and Leona.

Hi everyone


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten it might be worth badgering them again by phone.   It's not fair that they're delaying things unnecessarily.  

Have you got your flights yet?   I think that'll do you the world of good to get away and will help you de stress.   When are you thinking of going?  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie that is a strange protocal lol, sounds like ur on the pill for 2 weeks and then stimming. is the other injectionsomething like centroildu should come and join the june/july cucle buddies with me and kitten.

Kitten they are taking th **** a little hope they get back today with ur protocal, i guess u would start same as cassie

sezy hope ur scan goes well today

hugs to everyone else   

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG I have to go up on day 2 for blood and go for a aqua scan    whats that?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI kitten,

why day 2 didnt u have that done before i had an aqua scan 2 weeks ago, not painful at all, they use the spectrum, put a ballon to stop ur cervix closing and put saline into your womb to make sure ur lining is all ok, no polyps etc. takes 5 mins. u normally have to call on day 1 af to get an appointment a week later.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten that is good news hey, i also had aqua scan and its nothing to worry about as im the biggest baby ever and it dont hurt at all honest huni.
im glad ur  gettin movin   

hey everyone else how r u all sorry i dont do much postin    i do keep up wiv u all tho    and glad things are movin for the most of u    xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) I'm going to be on Norethisterone 3x daily and then gonal f and then Cetrotide.   It's called the cetrotide schedule.  Has anyone else heard of that or been on it?

Kitten sounds like things are moving and am sure you wont be long before TX and hopefully they'll give you protocol when your up there for your aquascan.  

Ladies where's that other page?

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh pants I am due AF the day of aqua scan


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten will they still allow you to do it?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent an email and asked


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lets hope    they get back to you quickly.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone no the number to book the scans as he did it for me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It doesn't mater    whoo hoo panic over


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

Apologies for my v. long post in advance (promise they wont always be this long)  I wanted to introduce myself to you all. 

I've recently joined FF after stalking it for some time (over a year in fact). I put up an intro post on the 13th and then thought i'd wait until I was due to start tx before posting on this board. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be going to plan , and I could do with a bit of reassurance, support and understanding.

A wee bit about me and dh (i've copied it from my post on the intro page) ... _We've been ttc for about 3 and half years now. Having tried naturally for about 18 months we were finally referred for tests, and have since had 1 IVF on the NHS at Homerton (although it was supposed to be ICSI and the decision to go with IVF was taken without our knowledge), and 1 ICSI privately (at CRGH). Both ended up with BFN, and a very bruised heart (its not broken yet!). I have low fertility and dh low sperm and motility. In amongst all of this I was made redundant earlier this year - all great for the self esteem! I then, unbelievably, fell pregnant naturally in Feb. It was completely out of the blue, and totally unexpected given our last consultation was hardly positive! Unfortunately though it ended in a mmc in April which was v. v. disheartening and sad for us, but we got through it and are adopting a PMA on the approach to our next tx. I'm now waiting for some results to come through for a 2nd NHS attempt - this time at St Barts and hoping to start tx in July but possibly Aug.

So why now to take the FF plunge? I was planning on joining once I started my next tx, but two of my best friends have just fallen pregnant and its now time for a bit of support. I'm absolutely delighted for them, but its been a tough few days and I finally realised that FF can offer something more than family and friends can - total understanding! It's hard this game of life, and sometimes I want to jump off, but i'm hoping with a bit of support from some of you, the continued support and positivity from my amazing dh, and a lot more PMA on my part that we may just get lucky. Fingers crossed this is our year_ 

So that's me. It would be great to join in with you all - you all sound lovely and caring.

I too am having the run-around from Barts and have been feeling your pain Kitten! I went for my first consultation in Nov when I was going through a private tx at CRGH. We agreed i'd come back early 2010 if it didn't work with CRGH - I was given an appt in March. The private tx didn't work - partly due to enormous stress I was under from my redundancy (because of IVF although they would never admit it), but I was hopeful things would work out at Barts. I then got a letter to say the March appt was moved to May (the consultant was going on holiday - for 2 months) so I complained but was told 'tough' basically. Anyway, unbelievably I fell pregnant naturally so didn't think i'd need the tx, but kept myself on the list until I knew I was out of danger, and then I had the mc. I had the next consultation with Barts booked in for 17th May and it gave me something to focus on during such a traumatic time. Anyway (_sorry for the length of this post ... I hope you're still there ..._) the Thur before the consultation I got a call from the nurses to say I was at the top of the list and did I still want tx (it was left on my vm). I emailed explaining everything and received a call from the nurses to say go to the consultation and they'll take it from there.

Okay, so went to the consultation. Brought all my results from the last 2 tx. The consultant then said she would go over the notes with a colleague and one of the nurses would get back to me re tx. We asked when tx was likely to be, she wouldn't commit but when we said July - she said yes that could be likely and that we wouldn't go back on the end of the list. (That's when I thought there was a list of course ...) In the meantime I had to have a load of blood taken, incl a CD2 blood (which was done 1st June) and emailed & tried calling to let the nurses know. I called again on 7th June. I held on for 30 mins and ended up sending a disgruntled email - they called me back and said they'd got all my results and had passed them to the consultant. I would hear by the end of the week (11th) - I received no call. I called again on 15th and was told I'd hear by the end of that day or the next - I received no call. I called again on Fri 18th June and spoke to Agatha, she said the consultant needed to speak to the snr consultant and their meeting was booked in for Fri PM. I asked if I would hear after that - she said "hopefully" but if not she would try and get the consultant to talk to me. I received no call. (See the pattern here - ahhhh ). I left it on Monday, and tried again yesterday. Spoke to Agatha (she now knows who I am), she said she'd try and put me through but the consultant was in theatre, and they would call me back - no call.

So ladies, i'm confused, i'm frustrated and i'm losing all PMA  I wouldn't mind so much if they just said - no you're not starting in July, you'll be starting in Aug or whenever. Obviously i'm desperate to start asap - esp as we know that we can get pregnant, and frankly I need something to look forward to, but just clarification of any sort at the moment would be useful. Also they've never explained the procedure at Barts, and only through FF have i discovered they do these 'intro days' which seems to add even more waiting time to tx.

I've not met any of the nurses, or anyone really at St Barts so don't feel comfortable bombarding their personal email addresses but a bit of advice from any of you would be really helpful. Also who is Leona that you've spoken about?? I never received the letter either about them abolishing the waiting list - is that good news or has it just not arrived yet?

Anyway, thanks for reading. Hope I don't sound tooo moany (not the best impression on our first meeting ...), i'm just extremely frustrated by their lack of communication. I promise future posts will be a lot less lengthy and a bit more fun 

Big    to you all and everything you are all going through. I look forward to getting to know you better over the next few weeks

GG xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello GG and welcome to the tread, i did read ur post and yes i have been there and go the tshirt too lol.

barts are great once in tx but rubish outside of it. Like u i had to wait for a consultant to look at results and ended up wasting a month waiting. the only thing i can suggest is the same as i said to kitten is to keep emailing them. They may well want yo to have further tests there before they do ur tx just to make sure all is ok, so dont be too suprised. Sorry ur last pg ended in mc at least  know u can fall natrally which is great. u can try emailing leona she is really nice or francesca. s hope u get sorted but i think ll the girls on here have had problems getting through to barts, the story is just keep trying. .... good luck.

Cassie lots of ladies go on that cycle, the centroid jabs really sting and bruise so maybe use ice. the Norethisterone is the pill i think and that will sort of dr you so no injections  its a lot shorter and will pass really fast, roll on 2nd of july when u start taking it 

Kitten, can u ahve that done if af comes on that day i was told to call on cd1 to arrange mine. hopefully u get ur drugs and schedual same day like i did 

stephy   hope ur ok hun.

mandy, sezy, lins, tatti and anyone  ahve forgot   

AFM still af aint come fully  i will be bleeding now on my scan :|

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Welcome GG  

I'm sorry you're being given the runaround by Bart's but that seems to be happening a lot lately.  I would keep phoning them and yes you'll have to go on the intro day and it'll be then that you get your protocol and script for drugs.  

I think there's a lot of staff shortages at the moment due to being the holiday season but, I'm sure you'll hear.  

Let us know how you get on. I wish you luck.     

Thanks Lisa    How are you getting on?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie af is ******* me off wont make its mind if its coming or not, maybe because i have been dr it might not come...... yeah right lol, i will go out and it wil lcome full flooding lol had to start using my second bottle of burserlin but wont use the 3rd if i am dr come tuesday. just glad to know once the weekend is here i am almost at my scan, as its so early tuesday i get up and leave, have to leave at 7.45 lol

are u glad u ahve a date now seams like we are all moving now.

Laura how did ET go did the little embies thaw ok?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

GG - welcome!  Sorry Bart's are being a pain.  Unfortunately as Lisa says, we've all been there.    Hope they get their act together soon.

Kitten - great news!  It's all go from here!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wlcome GG    I did read your post honey its flipping horrible 

My boss is horrible as well said I am now not getting paid for any further fertility appointments


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Yes I'm grateful for now being given a date but I thought it was 2 weeks away but it's next week!   

Laura Have you had et or did they say will take them to blasts?  I hope   all's gone well.   

Kitten how can your boss do that?  It's hospital appointments!    I hope   you gave them what for.   

Everyone be positive and we'll be pg.       



Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks girls.  I really appreciate your support and info.  It helps to know a bit more about what to expect Lisa so thanks for the extra info.  

Think I just needed to get it off my chest with people who understand.  Feel a bit better having had my rant.  I'll continue to call, email, call ...  And will keep you updated.  Are Leona and Francesca nurses??

Kitten that's really not fair re your appointments and not getting paid   .  My work started out all understanding but soon got tired of the whole thing, and me (even though I more than made up for my time out of the office).  They used the 'recession' as an excuse to get rid of me, but I challenged them on it.  Glad to be away from there though, I found it so incredibly stressful trying to juggle everything.  I'm now taking some time out.  The idea was to de-stress and go through a tx - just wish it would hurry up!  Kitten if you can, try and stay stress-free especially if you're tx is happening soon.  And if that doesn't work, you could always do bad things in their cups of tea    or more sensibly speak to citizen's advice.  I'm sure Cassie's right, that you're legally entitled to the time off.

V. quick technical q, how can I get to this post easily in future?  I can't figure it out but i've seen some of you book mark the page  

GG xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will phone them tomorrow


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!!

Hope everyone is well.

Cassie - That is Fantastic! I'm so chuffed that your starting soon!!!! Just relax now. I have heard of your schedule although I wasn't on it. It will be fine I'm sure!

Kitten - YAY!!!!! at last they got back to you! So what did they say about your scan and AF? It won't be long and you will be well on your way.

Lisa(Jesse) - I would be the same about having AF and having to have a scan. I'm bad enough with being clean when I go for scans normally. If its the tail end though you will be fine. And anyway you Can dive into the toilet and clean up before and after.

Stephy - Thats lovely how you keep up with us all. How are you feeling?

Star - How are you??

Jinglebell - How are you??

GG - WELCOME , Well sounds like you have had problems with barts. You really need to get on their case. Its good Agitha knows who you are. She is so lovely. Leona is FANTASTIC! I Love her. Wether you know them or not you really need to bombard their personal emails. Her personal email address is: 
[email protected]don.nhs.uk 
here are a few more for you too
[email protected]
[email protected]
Its lovely to have you on here anyway. I know just how you feel about your friends being pregnant. Its a bitter sweet feeling. Both my best friends were pregnant at the same time and ended up having their little girls within four days of each other, and my sister-in-law a month before that with her little boy! All it means is that you will have the limelite to yourself once you get you BFP! If you have any questions then give us a shout, between all of us I think we will be able to help you.

Hi to everyone else, and apologies if I have missed you. Big 

AFM - Our Frosties were being thawed today, We had an appointment at 11:20am, but hopefully wasn't going to go as we were hoping to go to blasts, depending on how many frosties survive the thawing. So we set out as if we were going like normal to our appointment, we were almost there when we got our call to tell us we would be going to blast as ALL of our Frosties had made it  . I'm so happy!!! I was so scared that none of them would make it!!!!!!! So now its transfer on Saturday at 10am, then the dreaded 2WW!!!!!

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes they said thats ok as it has to be at the beginning of my cycle


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Laura that's amazing news!!  How exciting and if they're going to blasts well hopefully it will all work out      

I hate the dreaded 2ww.  On my last 2 cycles i've put myself through that trauma because the nurse at the hospital told me that we had a good chance of conceiving again following a mc.  Its bad enough after a tx but having to go through it every month...  And lets face it the odds are hardly in our favour - we managed once in 3.5 years.  Still I have to remain hopeful, it was/is amazing we managed at all!!  This month I've been really hoping (and over analysing) but I got some AF pains last night so came crashing down this am with a few tears thrown in.  I'm feeling better though, especially now i've taken the courage to chat to you all.

Thanks for your support  , I really do appreciate it.  So are all these people you've listed nurses or admin staff or both??


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten that's good news you may start your protocol after all.  

Laura that's good news. Wow all of them going to blasts very good.   

When I have to book my first scan it's going to be while I'm on AF too as it has to be on day 1 to 3.  I'm not looking forward to that one either as I had to do that last time!   

GG they're all nurses so is Francesca who I get on well with and Leona.  I met carol I'm not sure if it's the same one yesterday at the unit and she's lovely too.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

its not that bad hon


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

GG - They are all nurses at the unit.  I spoke to Francesca this morning (she was the one that called me), she is also a nurse there, but I am unsure of her surname.  There is also a new nurse called Angela.  She was there before but left, she has now come back to them, she is lovely.  You really need to get on their case, its the only way that it will work.  I was messed around at the start, but it got to the point that I was calling every week sometimes twice a week before my TX started. I was told to wait for CD1, but knew that as my AF is non existant, that would be ages. I took matters into my own hands and went to my Doc to get the northistarone tablets to kick start me.  I then called them on CD1, and was told to go for bloods(I went there so they had no excuse for the results not arriving) when I got back to work from my bloods I called them and said can I come for my info session next week.  They were so shocked by me taking control that they agreed, and it was taken from there.  I have been really lucky, but tbh I think its coz I was such a huge pain in the **** that I got through so easily.  So the moral of the story be proud to be a pain in the ****, if it gets you what you want then its worth it.

Cassie - Thanks, I am so so chuffed.  I can't believe all of them come through for us. 

Kitten - Thats great you can still have your scan no problems.  Oooooooo, you're on your way now!!!!

Lisa(Jesse) - I bet the stress of wanting AF to come is keeping her away! if you want a little help then try some parsley tea, I know its pretty disgusting, but it does work! It did for me and my AF is normally non existant!

I'm so sorry to go on about our not so frostie frosties, I know some of you are having a pretty tough time of it at the mo.  

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree Laura I have been a pain in the **** and its worked


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

I've emailed all the nurses you mentioned Laura.  Let's see if I hear anything ...  Thx for the advice.  Loving how you just called up and asked if you could come in for the info meeting the next week.  I might have to try that one too  

And its good to hear your 'not so frostie frosties' chat.  Its exciting news esp with what you went through in your last tx.

As for everyone else i'm sending you      for your imminent tx's  I'm trying to get a grip with what everyone's doing and where you're all at, but i'll get there soon.  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you really    you have more guts then me Laura I just keep badgering them I mean the nurse said I would probably start June/July so I took it apon myself to ring and say they said I would be starting    well its worked


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura so pleased all ur frosties have suvived the thaw,  the all make nice blastos, will they let u have 2 back i was told only one they are blastos??

Kitten u know u might be having the sis lik ei did to help the embies stick, not as a test as such but more as a help, as i had it the cyce beforei started tx maybe u will start on cd21.

cassie my af is sory of here but only need a liner at the moment no red red blood yet  so knowing me i will flood through the night just hope its a short one as i was hoping today was cd1 well still, fri,sat,sun to go but i know i will still ne bleeding now  great

GG u will get them u just have to keep on and on, its the only way, but u have emailed the right ones.

sezy how did u scan go

jinglebell i am sorry hun i keep forgetting about u   

Hoe eveyone else is well

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Evening ladies, sorry not been about, been hectic at work!

Well I got my results from blood test and was only 9.4  needs to be above 30 as a definate ovulation but like I said I had been doing ov sticks and not yet seen a surge! So not sure if I am just delayed or just not ovulating after MMC.

Emailed results to Francesco and few others as she requested yesterday so waiting on what they are going to do now.  I really didnt want any more drugs or more of a wait and was looking forward to natural FET, wonder if they will delay it another month? :-( really hope not.

Hope everyone is ok, Congrats Laura for the brilliant news on the frosties how many did you thaw?

Star xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star - We thawed 8, we were advised to thaw all of them to give us a better chance.  Sorry for your blood test results. Its not the end of the world, I don't ovulate and they have managed to get over that.  You may just have to have a medicated FET.  

Lisa (Jesse) - It will be SET, so only one back.  Wow could you imagine if I had all 8 back?? I would have to be an octopus!!!!

Kitten - I did, I just got to the point where I had totally had enough! so I took on the attitude as well Ive waited this long whats the worst that can happen??

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies, hope you are all enjoying the nice sunshine, i was woken up to a gree woodpecker this morning, beautuful bird.

Laura, not long hun 24 hours and u will be pupo fior the first time    

kitten, cassie, jinglebells, tatti, lins and mandy   

AFM af didnt come after all, i dont know werather to email and tell them no bleeding, the brown spotting i had yesterday has stopped  wonder if i will or wont get AF

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning ladies, well blood test showed I didn't ovulate! Got email from francseca to say may be a medicated cycle, she's going to speak to doctor and let me know.

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin all u lovely ladies i hope ur are fine and dandy


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello star, that s what  i thought hun, i guess they need u to ovulate for a natural FET to tae place.

 stephy how u doing?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im fine thanks jesse, still worried about if lil muffin is doin ok but i surpose the 2 scans i have had has been fine and muffin looks great and strong so theres no reason to fink ova wise right    im just a worry wart    
i do really want to pay for  private scan next week but wiv my 12wk scan in 18 days do i really need to bother?? 
i still dont have many symptoms tho ionly have sore (.)(.)'s now and then and just very tired but thats about it.

anyways i hope ur af comes soon hun so u canstart the next step xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

internet is fown at moment so using phone what a pain this is arrr 

hope you are all ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy everythin seams t be going well, its upto u hun if u think u need it then go and get it done,


kitten what a nightmare


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer i no jesse thats wot i mean by sayin im a worry wart    im sure things are fine im just stupid    sorry xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all

Hope you're all okay.  

Got a reply from Leona this am saying, the doc had my notes and as soon as they have decided on tx the nurses would contact me.  Still quite vague but a response at least.  I've emailed back asking for more info.  Dont' know if i'll hear or not ...

Good luck tomorrow Laura.  V. exciting.  

Jesse - hope your af turns up soon hun.  

Star - hope you get some info soon from the doc.

Stephy - just thought i'd say 'hi'.  I joined this thread yesterday but have been reading up on everyone and trying to get to grips with where everyone is at.  Congratulations on your bfp!  I'm sure all is well with the little one.  And I think it's only natural to worry, but you've got 2 scans with healthy hb so that's something +ve to focus on.  Saying all that tho, you should do whatever you feel you need to do x

   to everyone else. 

I'm off to play in the sun    and forget about ttc, well for an hour or so at least    Catch up later.

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey gg and welcome to this thread    hope u enjoy ur fun in the sun and get to hear soon about ur tx xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG leona is really nice,and its great  have got a reply, i doubt u willhear back untill a tx plan is worked out or what they will donext as she wont knowwhat the doc will suggest. if u dont hear by say tuesday i will email again  enjoy the sun

Stephy, if i am lucy toget a bfp i willbe really bad, expecially after what happened tojesse, so dont worry.   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey peeps 

That woman on the phone yesterday know's nothing I got an email from the doctor saying would  I mind changing the date to 15th for aqua scan


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i didnt thinku coldhave it before af would have to be after, have u asked why u need it yet?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

He said because I didn't fall last time and this is a new prosedure


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wel then u will be starting on cd21 next cycle  u wil get ur schedual and drugs on that day too


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh this time next month i might be a druggy he he


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

I thinkso hun, when is cd21?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

it will be on the oh 28th july


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten im so pleased that things r movin for u huni


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you 

does anyone no if you start a new job and you fall pg do they have to pay stat merternaty?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten 28th wil be here soon  and u will know ur schedual on the 15th 

my af finally has come  hope its a short heavy one to get it out of the way 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think thats a good plan


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten 80 said:


> thank you
> 
> does anyone no if you start a new job and you fall pg do they have to pay stat merternaty?


Hi ladies xxx

kitten, here you go hun http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018741

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

How funny I was about to send the same advice - here it is anyway ...

Kitten - this is what the Citizen's Advice Bureau say about statutory maternity pay

Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP)
Who can claim

You can claim SMP if:

* you've worked for the same employer for 26 weeks continuously into the 15th week before your baby is due. It doesn't matter how many hours a week you work. For example, if your baby is due the week beginning 5 May 2008 (expected week of childbirth), 15 weeks before that is week beginning 21 January 2008 (the qualifying week), and 26 weeks before the qualifying week is the week beginning 23 July 2007. So you would have to have started work on or before 23 July 2007 in order to qualify for SMP if your baby is due in the week of 5 May 2008; and
* you are pregnant at, or have had the baby by, the 11th week before the week the baby is due; and
* you have average weekly earnings of at least the national insurance lower earnings limit. This is worked out on your average earnings in the eight weeks up to the 14th week before your baby is due.

There's some other bits and pieces on their site that might be of interest - 
http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/search.htm?pr=Corporate&query=maternity+cover&Search.x=0&Search.y=0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon I think I get it


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Jesse - you were right leona is fab!  We've had a few email exchanges today and I think they now have everything they need.  Hopefully   I'll hear early next week re tx.

You girls have been great.  So pleased I jumped on the thread yesterday and took your advice.  I've got further in one day having taken your advice than I have in weeks!!    

BIG      to you all!!


Kitten - basically I think you have to be working for 9 months to get stat pay.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you lol


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cassie 76* - That's fab that you can get started so quick! I really hope this new protocol works for you.

*Kitten 80* - I'm glad things seem to be getting sorted for you and really hope you can start treatment soon after the aqua scan.

*Gregorys Girl* - It's great to 'meet' you! Sorry to hear you've had such a tough time with ttc and with getting started with Barts. I hope things start to move forward for you soon.

*Laura200012001* - I hope et went okay today!!

*star888* - Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate :-( I hope they can get you moving quickly on a medicated cycle.

*jesse4ever* - Glad to hear af showed up eventually!

*stephyandmatt* - Hope you're doing okay? I know it must be such an anxious time for you. My opinion is that if a scan will make you feel better, then there's no harm in getting another one (apart from maybe to your purse!) But it's not long now till the big 12-week mark. Then hopefully you can relax a bit.

*AFM:* I'm just waiting for my scan on Monday and will see what happens from there!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy good luck on monday hopefully u will be ready for ET comethursday or friday 

Laura how did u get on hun

how is everyone else?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello My lovely ladies,

How are you all?

Well I am officially PUPO!!!! and now i'm on the dredded two week wait!!! any suggestions to how I can pss the time

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura congrats hun did they put 2 blasto back in the end? hope the 2ww passes fast for you i normally get a few box sets ready to watch not sure what i will do this time.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Lisa(Jesse)!!! I'm really excited and have my PMA   at the ready. I'm just   that this is going to work! I'm even going to church tomorrow to have a quite word with the man upstairs to give us a hand.  They messed us around right up to the last min with how many they were going to put back.  I was on the table with my legs in the sturips while it was tooing and frowing.  In the end it was decided to jus tput one fully fit blasto back.  But that is all we will need, coz I know this one is a fighter!!!      .  I think the whole ET process is very strange, I have had a feeling of discombobulation today, which I am just about getting over, Just can't seem to get my head round the last bit that at this moment in time I am PREGNANT!!!! 

Anyway my lovely, how are you?? I see AF has finally arrived.  Hopefully she will only have a short stay!!!!

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww laura after such a long time ur finally Pupo  Et is so easy did they put u in the cupboard ur little one is finally where it belongs and yes this is gong to work  when is OTD?

i am ok just hope my af gets really heavy so most of it is out of the way for tuesday.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cupboard?? I was quite a nice room, almost opposit the toilet.  It was attached to the lab.  DH was rather excited as he watched the embryologist pick out little embie and see him/her going into the tube, he was amazed that he could see Mr Alshawaf actually placing it back.  I found the whole thing very overwhelming, but exciting at the same time!  OTD is on the 10th July (My mum's birthday!!!!), what are your views on testing early?? Is it advisable to keep my tummy warm, or just be normal?

I don't blame you!! Try and bash some parsley up and put it in boiled water, once its stewed for at least half hour drain it off and then drink the water.  It will work i'm sure!! It really worked with me when I really needed AF to come.

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura i ment where u got changed lol the room they lace the embies back is yeah opisit the loo i think its there so u can run in there after lol. its a shame u dont see the embie on a scan during before or after ET tho.

i have af just want it to finish faster lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura dont use hotwater bottles or nothing like that u dont want to cook ur embie hun. i was told no really cold drinks try and keep ur temp stable is u can in this weather lol


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks hun! I would of done that (A hot water bottle I mean), No we were in the bit that you go in before and after Egg Collection.  There was only two of us having a ET today so I had the choice of cubicles, so I went in the one I had before for EC!  I know what you mean about having to be near the loo, I actually didn't think I was going to stop!!!! I've been told to drink plenty of water as i'm high risk OHSS, I have to have that fairly cold or I can't drink it, I just won;t have as much Ice as normal.

I know what you mean, try the parsley though as it made my af really heavy.

Anyway I must go to bed now, do you think i'll be ok to sleep like normal on my tummy?

XxX


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Laura - ohhh i'm so excited for you.  I'm sure the little one will be snuggling into its new home as we type.  Sending you lots of      As for 2ww strategy - keep up the PMA and try not and read into every little twinge (if that's possible - i'm always terrible).  And yeah a good box set, lots of films and a good book should help distract you. Thanks for all the email addresses you passed to me the other day btw - I finally got through to Leona who has been great.  Hopefully this will continue into next week.  

Hi Mandy - nice to 'meet' you too.  Think you're doing a really wonderful thing - very awe inspiring.  Wishing you well over the coming weeks.  

Lisa/Jesse - hope your AF doesn't hang around too long (does it usually?)    Mine arrived this am and has been super painful.  Was gutted.  Foolishly led myself to believe that perhaps we could manage a bfp naturally again.  Who am I kidding tho??  Was on a bit of a downer but dh been fab as usual so he's cheered me up.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all enjoying this sunny weekend.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

how are we all

laura congratulations on being pupo rest up hon not sure on the sleeping thing lol but i sleep on my side. 

Hi gg how are you this morning 

Stephy how are you my sweet.

star, cassie, mandy hope your all ok.

had my works do last night it wag ok but left when i could.


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Morning My Lovely Ladies,

How are we all this morning?

Kitten - How was your work do? I hate having to go to work do's, I'm lucky this year with our Christmas do.  They have booked it on my Birthday so I have the perfect excuse!

GG - Your more than welcome, I knew Leona would be fantastic! She has been all the way along with us.  I have got the whole PMA thing covered      , I'm ooozing PMA!  I really believe that this is going to work for us  . I have to otherwise I would be a nervous wreck!    I have been recording things on sky for a few weeks now so have got loads to watch on my planner   .  I have got loads of DVD's and books to read too. So I should be all set.  Got a christening and a wedding to go to next weekend too so that will pass the time.

Stephy - How are you and muffin today?? Hope your both well! 

Mandy, Star, Lisa, Cassie, Jingle, and anyone else ive missed, Hope your all well.

I had the most fantastic nights sleep last night, I think I was just so tired from the last few days that I just zonked out and that was that.  I slept on my side so I didn't need to worry about the tummy thing   .  I still can't believe that there is a little embie snuggling in and making its home for the next nine months!!!!            


XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I've been very busy.  

I went to concert in the park last night in Southend and loved it as usual except for a few bits that didn't last long!  

Laura glad to hear that et went well. I hope   you're getting waited on hand and foot!   I hope   the next two weeks pass quickly and with a wonderful result.     

Kitten how's thing going?  

Mandy I hope   Monday goes well and that your soon at et.  

Lisa (Jesse) I'm glad AF finally arrived and hope   it's a short one.  

GG How are you getting on?  

Star how are you doing?  

 to everyone else that I've missed.  

I hope   everyone is well and positively thinking.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ldies

hope u are all well and not getting too hot 31 degrees phew is so hot.

Laura its fine to sleep on ur tummy hun that little embies is tucked away under ur pelvic bone so u cant do it no warm.

GG i think once leona is on to it or francesa things normally move pretty fast so fingers crossed by the end of the week u will know what is happening  

Kitten glad urdo went well  i hate work do's try and get out of them when i can.

Cassie i have been to one of them parties in the park t southend and yeah its not bad like the fireworks at the end the best lol its strange because wa week ago u didnt even no what was happening and now ur on count down already  ne nice if we wsa at EC together but i might be before u depends on what happens tuesday.

Mandy good luck at ur scan tomorrow at least ur up there early to get back before its too hot.

stephy   

tatti when u starting?? cant be long now?

lins any news with u yet hun

 o anyone not mentioned.

AFM well still got af not heavy tho so i think this will be a long one really expecte to get to flooding this morning tmi sorry but didnt i dont think my lining will be think enough so will end up dr for 1 week longer. cassie when u had a scan and was still bleeding wsa ur lining thin enough or did u have to carry on dr for longer?? how many days had u been bleeding before ur scan?

I did my jab this moning and now have this wacking 3 inch circle black bruise i also put the needle through my fingers ouch. i guess that is what  get for doing it when i am half a sleep.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

When i had scan done when during AF i only had it done on 2nd day of it but my lining was OK and before that at beginning of dr my scan was done before AF and the lining was still too thick but the blood test proved i was ready to start stimms.   They'll do a blood test for you if it's still too thick but as you've now got AF that probably wont be necessary.   I had AF after starting stimms which is why i had a scan when i was AF.  

During this new TX i will have to have a scan while AF as it has to be done on day 1 to 3.  As long as I can be as clean as possible I'll be fine!  Baby wipes come in very handy at these times!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie yeah when i was told i could have done a sp and then a scan on cd1 to 3 the thought of it didnt appeal but i know they see it so much and there a loo just outside the scan door. i am still bleeding but only blood on wiping now nothing on a pad at all so it cold stop before it just not been very heavy. i am not worried if i have to dr another week so be it. i cant change things. 

so u will be up barts roughly when

lisa
xxs


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I may be up there from 12th to 14th July for day 1 to 3 scan and then probably the Friday of that week and the Monday and Wednesday of the following week and possibly EC on the Friday it all just depends how i react as last time i hyper stimmed and was coasting for 5 days which is why the pg didn't last.   

What about you? I know you're up there Tuesday and when after that roughly? will we meet at all do you think?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie i am not 100% sure as last cycle i responded slow and had to stim longer. First cycle i started stimming on tuesday 11 days later i was having EC IF and a big IF i am ready to start stimming i wil next be there on the 7th 9th and 12th and 15th. but that can alll change. the 12th will be EC.  dont u have to have  scan on cd1 to 3


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) Yes I do have to have scan on cd1 which will happen after my tablets are finished hopefully and not during!  

Are you going to watch the football?

When I was up at Bart's last Wednesday the football was on in the fu department, we scored while we were in with the Dr.  We were then sent to pharmacy who also had the football on and when full time was called the pharmacy called our number.  I don't usually watch football but i was hooked on Wednesday!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie

i thought ur af was due next week lol we are watchg the football and so far been lucky watched most of the matches. its good they put the match on the screen up there weather its for patience or staff lol. just hope we stay in untill the next round at least.

COME ON ENGLAND 

LISA
XXX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I hope   it's a good match and that we beat germany by 3 - 0.  What do you think of my odds?  

England will win. Come on ENGLAND



We may be up Bart's together at some point when your nearer EC and when I start stimms.   I hope   your TX goes to plan and am sure of a positive out come.     

We must stay positive.          

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

COME ON ENGLAND
 YOU CAN WIN​Cassie i think 3-0 is a little unreal but 1-0 will be good


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

May be you're right.  

How did you do that I only worked out how to do the moving thing last week!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Where were our guys then?  Our goalie was nowhere near the goal!   This is so frustrating!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

England are playing so poor, i think they are thinking about cming home too much

GOAL


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I managed to see both German goals but I didn't see our one as we had a power cut!  That's just typical of round here!     

I agree we're playing poor, our men are too far spread out and the goalie is on a permanent tea break!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

OUR GOAL WAS GOOD AND THE SECOND GOAL WAS GREAT TOO, BUT THE POXY REF DIDNT SEE IT


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I now see what they're on about!  I was thinking did we have a goal or not I didn't realise we scored again but the 2nd goal was definitely IN!

Perhaps the ref needs new specs! either that or a pummelling!


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cassie, where do you live? We had a power cut too, we are in Benfleet, near the tarpots.

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura How are you doing?  

I live in Wickford.

I still think we ought to have our 2nd goal accepted and I would like to know where our men are that's the 3rd one our useless goalie has let in!  I think he's on a permanant tea break like the rest of the team are!


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Cassie,

I'm doing good, DH is waiting on me hand and foot and is treating me to a lovely indian takeway a bit later! Yum yum yum!!!

Bloody hell, thats a huge power cut!!! I think your right, I reckon the team are mentally packing their suit case!  The touble is they will be packing it for real now!!! No surprise really.

How are you anyway? 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow must have been a big power cut to be that far. didnt effect us here.

laura so glad ur dh is looking after you in a way  i had forgot about the 2ww i just think i was looking to each bit as it comes and my next bit is tuesday.

its good all the ladies been doing ivf have all had bfp cant remember last bfn. so keep it going


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm OK thanks Laura feeling let down by the football and I hate the game anyway but we played like old women!   

I'm looking forward to starting TX and have got a very understanding boss and am going to be as stress free as possible during all the TX.  

I'm also cautiously anxious as this is our last go unless we win the lottery or get frosties.   I'm still thinking positively  which I hope  you are too.  

I'm glad to hear you're being spoilt and waited on like the queen.    I hope   you enjoy your meal.  

Lisa (Jesse) That's good info I  think that should give us all good vibes.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa - It went well past where I live too!!! No pressure with the BFP then! ha ha ha!!! I have all intentions of maintaining the status quo! so no worries there!  I agree, it is good advice to take it a bit at a time. I'm just chilling out now.

Cassie - I feel let down by the footie too, its all rubbish!!!  Your so lucky to have an understanding boss.  I wish my company were understanding and looked out for me! No chance of that though!!!  I'm sure your treatment will be fine! You will probably get frosties but not need them as this treatment will work! I'm sure of it!!!  I will defo enjoy my meal, I'm bloody starving!!! Gonna order in a min!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Enjoy your meal as I'm sure you will!   

I think you're right about not needing them!  Lets hope   that him upstairs sees things all of our ways.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, well I am going to take my England top off now! waste on money that was! lol!  Oh well, we were never going to win it, but to lose to the Germans was a bit gutting  

How is everyone? We have a lovely day out at Maldon yesterday and I even got a tan 

Its too bloody hot isnt it! I have my course Mon-Thurs this week, then another 2 days week after so ill soon be a trained advanced massuer! 

Goin to start running tomorrow, now not coughing as much but still got an annoying cough when I lay down :-( MUST LOSE WEIGHT!!!!

Still waiting to see whats going to happen as I have not ovulated. When they says medicated FET does that mean I have to down reg etc too?

xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star sorry I can't help you with that one.   You sound like you're feeling loads better.  

Good luck with the course and I hope you pass with flying colours.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Star I was at Maldon yesterday   

I new we were going to loose unfortanatly thats why I didn't really pay attention   

How I we all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Was you? thats weird? we had a marquee up in the big field over the back   How nice was it there! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice DH nan and grandad have a caravan in a caravan park right near the sea


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, that sounds lovely, I like it there.  Nice place to chill out  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the sea air    we were splashing lil cuz in the swimming pool    and the dog got in it


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I like Maldon too!  Sounds like you both had a nice time.  

I was in Southend for the concert in the park!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh I wanted to go to today's one, isn't Beverly knight there? 

Was it good? X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI LAdies

what is at maldon?
lots of people around here have taken tere flags down already, i will leave mine up for the world cup and then take the banter down. but i always fly an england flag all year in the garden.

good luck star on ur course, hope it goes well and and u then get fully qualified.

star normally with a medicated cycle u do dr for a while but not as long as full ivf, depend son what cycle they put u on it might be patches or hrt after DR.

I wished if i had frosties they froze mine for free, but i have to pay for them £1050 and then its 700 + drugs for a FET

I cant believe the  brise i ahve its by far the worse one yet, its black and purple lol wished i knew what i did different. dnt normally get bruise on burserlin lol, dont hurt tho lol.

Mandy goo dluck for your scan tomorow

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Concert in park was at Southend, It was brilliant last night thoroughly enjoyed it and the fireworks were great too.  I should think tonight would be good too but we didn't get tickets for both.  I can't remember who they said was on tonight there!    

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star - I had a medicated FET.  Had my ET yesterday. I had to DR for about two weeks before I went for Baseline scan. Then HRT tablets for a week then back for another scan, My lining didn't thicken up quick enough in that week so I had to up my HRT tabs and go back for a scan on the monday. When I went in on the monday all was fine and got given our date for et. Its nothing to worry about, I was pleased I had a medicated one as it made me feel that they were more in control of the situartion.

Cassie - Did you hear about the stabbing in Southend last night? I was on priort crescent, the road that runs along the park.  There was a man stabbed to death, after getting into a row with a group.  Its awful! Glad you ahd a good time there though.

Jesse - There have been flags dumped off of peoples cars in the road already outside our house! Its sad really.

Kitten - It sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.  Good for you.

Has anone heard from Jingle bell??

My indian was lovely! I had a lovely cool bath after and put some lovely soap and glory peach body butter on, so I feel all relaxed.  Just chilling in front of BB, and waiting to watch the horrid scab Katie price on Alan Carr Chatty Man!!!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Laura   

I didn't hear of any stabbing there!  I wasn't that far away from it obviously! What a shock!   Everyone was in high spirits and am very surprised that happened. I bet it was fuelled by drink or drugs!  

Glad your dinner was nice.  

Enjoy the TV.  

I'm off to bed soon as I'm tired! So will speak tomorrow if I get the time.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura ur not suppose to have a bath after ET

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa (jesse) - I asked and they said it was fine, they said I can pretty much do what I want to do apart from trampolining and long distance running. Obviously I won't be doing anything too much, but I thought a relaxing bath would be ok?? Who told you that you wasn't allowed to have a bath after ET?

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura ur more then likey ok its only for 48 hours


No tub baths or swimming for 48 hours after replacement 
No douching or tampons 
No intercourse or orgasms until the fetal heartbeat is seen on ultrasound, or the pregnancy test is negative 
Do not undertake excessive physical activity such as jogging, aerobics, or tennis 
No heavy lifting 
You may return to "work" after 24 hours of bed rest (getting up for bathroom and meals only) and one to two days of light activity.


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa (Jesse) - That s not what the info sheet that Barts gave me says.  It says:

Daily activities: It is fine for you to resume you normal daily activities following your embryo transfer unless you have been advised otherwise.

The embryos have been placed high in your womb and wil not  "Fall out", you may go to the toilet stright wawy afterwards
There is no physical reason you cannot have sexual intercourse, provided you feel comfortable
mild to moderate exercise in fine- but exclude heavy and extream sports such as long running, scuba diving, and bungy jumping
avoid drinking alcohol and smoking

Continue to take any medication and crinone gel, and drink 3-4 litres of water to avoid OHSS.

Where did you get your information from?? 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura from here

http://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter25c.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Well I intend to be a lazy cow and do nothin    I don't want to get stressed

Laura there was a stabbing last england game in brentwood and he died    such a sad thing to happen over football.

Well my Aqua scan is booked and ready for me    I am a little worried they said to take painkillers b4 I have it done , does this mean its painful


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Morning Kitten, and to everyone else!

I am also intending to be a lazy cow today and for the next 2 weeks!!!! I can't believe that people can get the stupid over bloody footie.  Unfortunately the one in Southend wasn't over footie, think it was just a drug and drink fulled argument! Awful really!!!!  Sorry Kitten, I can't help with the Aqua scan, Ive never had to have one done before.  Although when I had Hy-cosy they told me to do the same then, it does help.

How is everyone else today?

I had a lovely sleep until 6:30 am when my lovely neighbour decided to go into his garden and start sawing wood!!!!! Which woke me up!!!!  Grrrr!!!!!! I managed to get back to sleep anyway so not so bad.  I am now in for a day of vegging in front of the TV and enjoys the lovely cool breeze that is blowing through my house!

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I am hoping by the time I have my 2ww it will still be nice and I can read in the garden


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten the aqua scan don hurt at all hun they tell u totake painkillers incase of discomfort but honestly it dont hurt x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

How are we all this glorious day?  

Kitten I can't help you out with that one either but take some a short while before just in case.   When you have your 2ww you'll be basking in sunshine so don't you go worrying about that!  

Laura and Kitten join the club!  I was lazy yesterday and have actually been busy so far today and intend to laze around later!  

 for everybody and lots of positive thoughts and prayers.        

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its so hot peeps


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tell me about it I can't cope with this heat and it's to get even hotter still!  We'd moan if it was raining or cold though!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

are you drugging Cassie?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry should of looked at ticker well lets hope its not to hot for you when you are cor that will be tuff


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I Wish!   No not yet on Friday I start the drugs!  

You wont be long before you get your TX started.   The sooner the better eh?  

You're OK I often forget about people's tickers!  

I don't know how I'll cope with all the side effects in this heat!  I don't cope at all well in heat and some of the drugs give me hot flushes so I'll need a permanant fan I reckon!   I nearly bought a hand held one today and changed my mind but I think I'll probably buy one tomorrow.

Paper ones and material ones aren't quite as good, although my paper one came in handy on the tube last week and people either thought I was nuts or that I was using my loaf!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

A nice cold paddling pool would be lush atm.

I should start soon I hope about 28th july maybe


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's great news maybe I'll see you up there after all!  

Are you working or have you a day off today?  

Did you get the flights booked as that will relax you nicely for when your TX starts.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can not go as my new boss is being a **** , I have to use my holiday for treatment now where my old boss said I don't I could have it un paid but I really need all the money we have


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Your new boss can't make you do that surely as it's classed as a treatment and as it's hospital appointments they should by law let you have it off.  I'd perhaps use 1 day of your holiday and go and see the citizens advice bureau and see what they say.  Your boss is a pain in the ****!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've now worked out how to get that picture!  How long has that took?!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just realised I have the same ticker    see great friends think alike   

I don't think he can stop me from having time of but he can stop my pay   I can't ring and find out while I am working


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kitten -  Like jinglebell told me, thats sexual discrimination! They can't stop you having the time off for hospital appointments, especially for treatment,.  It would be sexual discrimination as they would not be able to stop a man having time off for treatment!  I would do what Cassie said and go to the CAB, they will help you.  I agree about the paddling pool, although I was told by Jesse (Lisa) that i'm not suposed to have a bath!!! So i'd have to pass!

Cassie -  not long now till your treatment starts!!! Whoop whoop!!! 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

He is not stoping me from having time off but he is stopping my pay for any fertility tratment.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I see what you mean Kitten!    It's true!  

I can always see if I can get anywhere on line for you if you'd like me to try.  

I too agree today would be wonderful to have a paddling pool out or even a swimming pool!  Shame I don't have a very big garden! My trampoline takes up most of our garden!  Although I'm thinking of giving that to work and I'll buy a smaller one.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

that would be very well apreciated Cassie    its hard as they will here everything I say   

Thats it I am sticking my head in the fridge


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll give it a go for you hun and send you details via your personal web address.   I'm not promising anything but I'll give it a try!  

It'll also save your nosey bosses knowing what you're up to and if I can get that advice for you you'll have proof that the law is behind you.  That'll mean they have no choice!  It'll also mean they have to smile sweetly at you and stop being a pain in the **** towards you!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well guys i got a pool  yesterday and it has been lush would def say get one   

glad u all seem to b doin well

kitten sorry  ur boss is bein unfair x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy will yoy be having a water birth thats what I would like   

Thanks Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten that's what I'd like too!  We're very alike apart from me being more huge width wise than you!  

I couldn't get anywhere on line but I have phoned and the chap is going to get back to me soon and will hopefully give us some answers.  He may be able to send them to me via email if not it'll be by post and it may take longer for him to find information so fingers crossed he'll be able to give us the answers!   

What I receive through post will be scanned and sent to you.  If not I'll let you have my mobile number and if you allow me yours I'll be able to arrange a meet up with you or I'll post them to you.  

Steph where do you live and we'll all gatecrash your pool!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten sorry hun I just had a phone call back and at the moment there is no legal requirements to give time off and it isn't sex discrimination until you're actually pg.   I gave it my best shot for you.    

Bide your time carefully and keep note of what I've said as when you're pg you may have this advice to fall back on if they're still being arses!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you hon    I will be pg    and so will everyone on here , we can do it.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes we all can.   I'm glad you're still positive.  

Going for a Chinese shortly to celebrate one of my brothers birthdays, another one of my brother's birthdays was on Saturday. In our family it just happens to go that way and there isn't a month without a birthday in it and usually more than one per month.  It gets very expensive you know!  

Are you up to anything later?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

afternoon ladies, hope everyone is ok. just read 2 pages lol. kitten ur works are an   sure 

Kitten if i was u i would take a neurofen 1 hou before so u dont get any pain, its not painful at all, they go real slow anyway, i ook some jut incase but had 2 done now and was fine on both. i went to both appointments in my own to so nothing to worry about.

Cassie hopefully u wont get no side effects   

Laura must be nice doing not very much and being waited on 

stephy i brought a pool with i was pg with jesse too, was really nice 

AFM been in bed all day, had a really bad headache which is unusual for me, now feel so drainded  hope i feel better tomorrow.

hugs eveyone else   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) it's probably the weather keep your fluid intake up and sit in a darkened room or wear sun glasses as this may help.  

I hope    you're right and I don't get side effects I usually do but I think that was from Buserelin which thankfully I wont be on!  

When do you go for your scan is it tomorrow?  If it is good luck  and I hope  it tells you what you want to hear.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess , they did say nurafen 1 hour b4 and my mummy is coming with me    she spiols  me 

Save me some chinnesse


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie I am    because I have a good feeling about this and mr big boots wants to get funny well tuff he can sack me then I will get him done for unfair dismisle and then I can relaxe If I loose my job I loose my job nothing I can do so not worth worring about, I live in a council flat so don't owe any mortgadge and as for my debt that would be wiped.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would save you some Chinese but I don't think I can ask for a take home bag!  

I think you do whatever you feel comfortable with and as long as you remain relaxed and calm and focused you'll be OK, any how you've got all of us on ff to give you support.  

Must go now as I'll be late if I don't get my **** into gear!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie yes my scan is tomorrow hun, not expecting much, that way i wont be disappointed lol. enjoy ur meal hun 

Kitten yeah i would ust take just incase but u will be fine, i didnt even get no cramps 

heache is a little better then what it was, drunk so much water today, i dont know if it helped or not or the painkillers lol.

kitten doe it have air con at work

Mandy how did u get on today?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

nope and I am swollen


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh kitten that aint good  its suppose to be cooler tomorrow but warm by the weekend :|


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kitten - What do you mean you are swollen? You at least need a little dan to cool you down, or will you mean **** of a boss not even buy one

Jesse - How is your AF, has she departed yet?? Good Luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine, worst ways you will have to DR for another week.

Mandy - How are you? How was your scan today?

AFM- I have had  day of doing totally nothing. I think i'm just lucky that come dine with me is on for 2.5 hours!!! I can't believe i'm bored after just one day at home without DH! 

Cassie - its on the news about the stabbing in southend on London Tonight!!!

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Laura,
my af is all but gone, just the old brown now at the moment, so hoping a bath tonight and first thing in the morning will cear it all out  do think i will be dr for another week tho.

glad ur enjoying ut time of doing thing, and i love that come dine with me  so funny some of them lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

I have just heard back from Miss Toaer regarding claxene, she said i can use it and is willing to precribe it for me, if i want to take it. now i dont know.

i think i will talk to the person that scans me tomorrow or to one of the nurses and and go form there.

what are ur opnions on it?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

HI ladies, hope you are all well, been trying to keep up with all you posts from weekend! 

Heard from my Barts today, as I didnt ovulate I will be having a HRT FET cycle, whatever that is!? Any ideas? I have to call on day 1 of period so not sure how long after that i'll start anything? Day 1 should be around end of this week, eek, not long now  I went for 40mins on treadmill today! KNackered!

How hot is it! I did day 1 of my massage course today and was sweating! I am now qualified for full body basic massage, got Swedish tomorrow and Wednesday, then Indian head Thursday and hot stone next week   Its way too hot for massage though, and no air con as client has to be warm! arghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star - That what I had, HRT are the tablets that you take.  I had to start DR on day 2 of cycle with buserelin, then baseline scan then once lining was thin enough started on the HRT to thicken it up. once lining was 8mm at least they arranged ET for me.  Its really nothing to worry about.

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi laura i do have a Dan but he ant little lol did you mean fan


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO!!! Yeah I did mean a FAN!!! Lol.  Better still a Dan with a fan that also feeds you grapes!!!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

You ladies have been busy since I was on earlier!  

I'm just back from Chinese and feel totally stuffed!   I had more than enough for those of you who like Chinese!  

Lisa You'll be fine tomorrow and keep thinking positively.     I haven't heard the news yet today.  I probably wont here it now!

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Hi Laura    my dan does feed me grapes  

Hi Cassie was it a nice chinesse   

everyone eles ok


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten the Chinese was lovely it's called riverbank and costs 11.99 and you can eat all you like!     The restaurant is at the Chelmsford bus station.  You may have guessed that I did eat all I liked!   

How's you today?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well and not suffering too much with this heat.

Just waiting on AF to arrive on Friday, can't wait for her.

Well I am melting my classroom is registering 30 degrees again this afternoon, luckily got no classes now for rest of the day.  I asked if I could have Air Con fitted I'm the only room in our department without it, told No as school is using too much electricity!!!  They'll got it in the staff room which is never used, the front lobby, all the senior management have it.  I'm on the verge of passing out with the heat.  
I've got 3 fans going but htat is just moving the warm air around, the windows only open about 3 inches.

Lins
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's mean of them Lins!   They should provide everybody with it or not at all!     I would keep on and tell them that you're nearly passing out or feeling very queasy from it.   They may have to do something about it then!   They sound like a lot of bosses all pains in the ****!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

can you not move class room lyns 

Cassie I think we should go to an all you can eat soon how about it.

Do you think I will get my schedule on the 15th only reason I ask is so I take money up there?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I would take a lot of money with you up there as they are abandoning the list altogether and are starting people as soon as they can.  You will be on TX even if it's at the end of July you'll still be a cycle buddy I hope.  If not just after.   Whichever it is I'll be rooting for you.     

Yes that sounds good to me an all you can eat would be great!  

My wages will be sorted soon with any luck. Name the day and date and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I paid about £28 last time do you think it will be more then that?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well i just met my named midwife    she was really nice.
she came round to fill in forms and all that and get bloods    which didnt work as she couldnt get any from me and she tryed twice    so i now have to get me bloods done at the hospital 2morrow. all fun and games hey    

how r we all?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh there will be loads of tose Stephy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i wish they could put a tap in me cz everyone has trouble gettin my bloods lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh no I wouldn't like that eww the thought


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten my lot cost me 36.00!  I thought that was expensive enough!    I'd take enough for that and as it'll be hot take plenty for drinks and take a cool bag which is something I didn't do as I wasn't expecting to get my protocol that quick!  

Stephy All's fun when it comes to blood tests eh?!  Have they tried using a butterfly?  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

they normally end up usin the butterfly but my midwife didnt have one with her, she had a huge one instead    lol but im a tough cookie since doin all the jabs for treatment    xx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

How are we all today?  

Lisa(Jesse) - how was your scan?

Mandy - How was your scan, it was yesterday wasn't it?

XxX


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Laura200012001* - Congrats on being PUPO!! I really hope the next two weeks pass quickly for you and you get some fab news at the end! Don't worry about the bath thing. It's only hot baths which are not reccommended. You can have a bath if the water is cool (body temp or below). It is also advsiable to avoid soaps 'down below' for around 24-48 hours after et but as with all advice, there are is not a lot of evidence to support it! Barts advice to just carry on as normal (just avoiding heavy lifting etc) is pretty sound imo.

*star888* - Good luck for your medicated FET! I hope this next cycle is the one for you.

*stephyandmatt* - That's great that you've had your booking in appointment with the midwife! So exciting! Not long now till your 12-week scan!!

*jesse4ever* - I hope your baseline scan went okay today?

*AFM:* I had my Day 10 scan yesterday but I didn't think it was going to be good news because I was still spotting from my period! They said my lining was very thin and there were still products of my last cycle to come away. They took some bloods and then got back to me this morning. They want to cancel this cycle and try again on the next one :-( It's dissappointing but I can understand why. We only have 2 frozen embies so we want the conditions to be perfect for the transfer. This cycle has been off from the start. It started 4 days late and then I bled for 4 days longer than usual! I think it's a good idea to start again on the next cycle and hopefully we'll get it right! I'm still going to test for ovulation this month just so that I know when it happens, and then I'll contact them on my next Day 1 and book a scan for the next Day 10 and *fingers crossed* things will look better for et in early August.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Mandy I'm sorry it hasn't gone to plan this time for you but you still seem very positive    and you're right that you want perfect conditions which will help.     Fingers crossed for you for the next go.          

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good evening Ladies,

Mandy - Thank you for the congrats!!!  Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease over the bath thing, I was soooo worried about it! I have found ive had to stay away from soap and bubble bath sown below, the only thing I can use is Simple Soap.  TMI, but it gives me a funny tingle and sting.  Ive been really hungry for the last two days and tired too, is that normal?? Are there any other signs I should look out for?? I'm so sorry that this cycle hasn't gone as planned, and that we're not going to get to be on our 2ww at the same time.  Never mind though, as you say its better to have perfect transfer conditions rather than risk it.

Stephy - Great news about you appointment! How long now till your 12 wk scan

Star - When are you starting your med FET?

Kitten - I think ive had to pay for scripts everytime ive been up there. I would take at least £45 that way you will cover your scripts and drinks like cassie said.  I think my initial lot were £36.00.

Cassie - I can't stop thinking about chinese since you said about it yesterday!!!! I'll have to make do with some Hula hoops instead!!! 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

just got home and i am knackered never have i walked so much in my life. we walked from mansion house to barts and  then around spitfield market, arouns st pauls, across the mellinum bridge, down to the shakespeartheatre. around tate moden. on to the london eye. all arouns the london aquerium. then to find the noodle bar which was reallt nice  then across west minster bridge. a train to south kensinton. all arouns the natural histpry museum. back on the train, off at south swalk. walked to ondon brdge to a spanish tapas bar. then the train back to barking easy 10 miles lol

well the scan was 4mm and i ahve a couple of follies already growing but they are under the cut off limit about 8 smalls. so stimming tonight. next scan is next wednesday and friday. I also got a  script for clexane. i start that after EC.

Mandy sorry things aint worked out this cycle, but i agree as its ur last go u want to make sure everyting is ok. it will be here before u know it.

hugs kitten, cassie, lins, Laura, star,  jingle and stephy hello to anyone i missed.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) that's good news isn't it so now you're on stimms?  

Wont be long before your follies are big enough for EC.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie, first stimming joab is out of the way  the steriods say take in the morning so i wil lstart them after breakfast tomorrow  t barts on wed and fri next week for scan  i just hope u get a nice 8 to 10 ggs again 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Well done on your first stim jab.  

It wont be long now for you till you're on the 2ww!  

It will be brill if we both get a good and healthy batch normally I have just under half survive and fertilise so here's hoping I wont hyper stimm and we'll get good ones.  Friday is when I start my tablets and then a week Monday I'll probably have AF and then phone for a scan for that day or the next two.

Keep going it's looking positive for you.     

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Laura - I have to contact Barts on day1 so not too sure when I will be starting anything, hopefully that will be in next couple of days  Not tomorrow I hope as I am doing my massage course and cant deal with that as well! Was so hot and sweaty today doing Swedish massage, i felt awful, I swear my hormones are still all over the place! I know it is hot but I was literally sweating whilst doing it! :-( Another whole day of it tomorrow, too bloody hot!

Hope you are all good xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star - have they given you your HRT drugs and schedule? 

Lisa(Jesse) - Well done on your first stimming jab!!!   your on your way! not long to go now!!!!! Wow sounds like you really have done some walking today!!!!! Good for you! I love going up to London, and wandering around.  Ive never been to the London dungeon and really want to go.  My DH says that when we get a BFP and i'm almost at my due date he will take me there as its sure to bring labour on!!!  

Cassie - I'm sure you will get a healthy batch! I have a really good feeling for everyone on here! Its about time the stalk came our way!            

XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Laura, nope all i got was an email to say call them on day 1. I presume they will go from there? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha Laura that is funny, there are actualy quite a few scary jumoy things in london. I dont know if i could do that walk again, 10miles is a long long walk. but once aint bad  11 days to go eeeek

Cassie i am sure u will do well on this cycle, and not over stimm, and get lots of nice eggies,    

star glad ur classes are going well, u will be fully trainned soon, and be able to work doing that  hopefully cd1 will come round fast.

lins when u at barts next hun

we have a lady that reads this post daily Kirsty please join in  dontmatter if u cant add too much Kitten dont so ur not alone lol  kitten   

jingle when u due to test hun


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura I hope   so too!      

Star Have you been given your protocol?  If so they'll tell you what to do on day 1.   Good luck    with the rest of your course and exams.   I presume they're exams as well or assessments.  

Lisa (Jesse) I'm sure you're right and I know you'll do just fine too.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hello Ladies, may I join you.  Lisa (Jesse) told me about this forum and as I'm under Barts, thought it would be a good place to be to share thoughts and info.
I'll do a quick intro - I'm Claire and been ttc #1 for 11 yrs.  I'm hoping my bio is below, so won't bore you with it all.  Suffice it to say, I'm waiting to start icsi #4 at Barts after the change in my PCT policy enabling me to have 2 more goes on nhs.  Wasn't put on waiting list in March as needed to lose weight (which I've done).  
Got a call from Barts chasing my CD1-3 blood test results.  Explained I hadn't had them done as by the time I got on list and then waited the 6 months on the waiting list they'd be out of date!  They told me there was no waiting list now and they needed bloods done asap so they could put together treatment plan etc.  So shocked!!
So had bloods done yesterday, but now don't know how long it will be until I hear from them... back to waiting.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Welcome Claire   I should think they will be giving you a call soon hon keep chasing them because they are buggers    I will probably be up there next friday for bloods as my af comes when it feels like it these days .

Jess what ever do you mean I am allways on here    its my social life    , on my blood test hon do you no the opening times because not sure what time to go   .
Oh and congrats on first stimm out the way 

Cassie my love how are you 

Star you ok sweete

Lins you ok 

Laura how are you 

Stephy hows the bump


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten well the bump at the mo is just really my bloated fat lol cant wait to have a proper one, not lookin forward to bein a pin cushion 2day as i have to get them bloods that the midwife couldnt do yesterday 2day and ino they will have trouble lol they always do.
(i still say bring in the tap) well for me anyways lol

how nice is it outside 2day its hot hot hot feels like im on holiday    fink a dip in the pool is on the cards 2day    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you wont be saying that when your huge    you will have kankles to.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Welcome Claire as Kitten says I'd chase them for results.  

Kitten I'm OK TA a little hot and bothered!   How's you hun?  

Steph you'll have a nice little bump before you know it.  

 to everyone else that I've missed.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am ok today keep thinking about tx    thinking then a slight - but then I hold my stone and    is back   , think I am frightend


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

You'll be fine keep thinking positively.     

I know how you feel though as I keep getting like that lately!   But I'm still positive.   

It keeps dawning on me that this will be it as is most likely to be our last go.  It's very scary at times isn't it?   If we keep urging each other on then we'll just be fine and I'm sure we'll get positive results.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh no my post has just gone into cyber space!!  Stupid school filter system!!  AF on way in next 2 days or so then I can start.

I will post from home later

Big hugs to all     

Love from
Lindsey 
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

welcome claire so glad u joined us here. they dont normally take long to get back to you on bloods you have had done there, normally a cople od days. so fingers crossed. if they aint got back by thursday  i would chase them 

Kitten they were open at 9am yesterday but i think they are open from 9am, if u dnt want a long wait i wold get there early if ur going early.

Cassie 2 days and u get started yippeee

stephy ur bump will grow  eat something sweet after u have had it done 

lins hope af comes on time so u can get started, r u on SP

tatti, when do u start

Hugs to anyone not mentioned

AFM my tummy is getting blacker and blacker, no idea why its happening so much this time, i showed debbie at barts yesterday and she was shocked it wsa so big and black. i drew blood again this morning but so far no bruise. Took my steroids today no idea how they are going to effect me yet 2.5 mils tastes nasty, please mum can i ahve sugar with it to help the medicine go down lol

hope u all have a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jess why don't you do it in your legs they are tuffer then your poor belly


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) your poor tum!  Lets hope   you don't have to do too many more jabs.  

2 days till the roller coaster ride starts again I'm looking forward to it but also anxious although remaining positive.    

It's all about emotions isn't it!  

I'll probably cry  at some point nest week without there being any reason which usually happens with raging hormones!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yes you will and we will be here for you and you better be there for me


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten you know I'll be there for you too.   

Is your boss still being an ****?

Bosses should be more sympathetic is your new boss a woman?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Na my new boss is a man    and he is always an ****    I am just ignoring him now.

I no you would be there for me hon   , as we are all here for everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

we are all here for each other which is really nice 

i didnt find the dr too bad i didnt get no emotional side effects ust the black brusise. My tummy has more flab on it so i thought it would be fine. i will have at least 11 days of menopur and then hoping and praying 8 months of clexne injections, been told the bruises from them are pretty bad. its just a good job they dont hurt.

Kitten when r u due to get ur bloods done on cd2? i would case barts the day after, once hey are done and the aqua scan no reason why u shoudnt get ur schedual and drugs that day. i would say u will have  at least 5 items to collect so £37 should cover it 

cassie u wil be fine hun, ur schedual is so short u will be stimming before u know it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess yes cd 2-3 I am due next thursday 8th but could be sooner because last month was a day late I alternate    then I go for aqua on 15th doc booked me in last friday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

itten not long then really, hopeully u will know what protocol ur on then too  i am up there on wed and friday if ur dates fall then 

I took the steroids for the first time today and well only effect they have had is caued some blurred vision. which is good.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh lets hope AF comes then I will be up there friday what time you up there?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

my scan is 10am, is that what time u will be there


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good evening Lovely Ladies,

How are we all today??

Kitten - Not long at all until you start! I'm so excited for you!!!!

Lisa (Jesse)- Your poor tummy! Mine was the same for a little while, I was told to pinch an inch then jab in that, it really worked iwth me, this time I had two tiny little bruises.  Don't want to worry you but the clexane injections are evil! I had to have them for a few weeks when I had OHSS, I have still got a sligh lump from one of the bruises now, and that was nearly 3 months ago!  I can't offer any advice there, as I was burised really bad with them.  I'm sure you will be fine though.  Its a little price to pay for the result you will get!!!!

Cassie - How are you my lovely? I agree with you about bosses, they should all be more sympathetic.  I swear that they think that we ask to do this, to go through the roller coaster that is IVF.  My boss was a right pain in the **** to start off with, but I then bombard him with information, in great detail at some points!!! He got so embarassed he eased right off of me! 

Claire - Hi!!! A Big Welcome to you!!! hope everything goes well for you keep us posted with how you get on!

Big Hugs to anyone ive missed!!

AFM, I have had a lovely day, I visited my friend and her little one.  We had a nice long walk along Southend Seafront, went for Lunch at the arches and then had an ice cream at Rossi's (a tub one not a machine one, even though the woman went mad at me when I said I couldn't have a machine one, and she didn't hear me!!!).  I'm shattered now, I feel like I could sleep for England!! I''m gonna have a little something to eat then a nice cool bath and relax and bed! 

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten you should read Laura's post as I think that's a good idea!    Maybe then your boss wouldn't be such a pain in the ****!  

Laura I think you were very brave doing that but if it works then it's worth a go by anyone who's having difficulties with their bosses!   

I'm lucky my big boss seems to be OK and is more than willing to help me stay as relaxed as possible.  From Friday I can only work under specific terms and conditions as she's done a risk assessment for me!   She's gooey when it comes to babies and children and everytime that I have disappointing news a lot of them at work seem to cry.   And they're not even going through it!  

Must go soon as work beckons me!  Will be on again tomorrow with any luck!  

Good night.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Laura, i have heard some nasty things about it, hopefully i wont come off to bad, i have plenty of flesh on my tummy so hope it wont be too bad, but yes well worth it if it works 

Cassie dont work too hard hun xxxx

hugs all   

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

i have a question for you, i am not sure u will knwo the answer but its left me with questions.

at my appointment yesterday i saw Debbie,who talked to us about freezeing any possible embies ( not had any of past cycles anyway but) she said this would be free for 1 year and i would need to just pay £700  for a FET, anyone know if this is true

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa (Jesse),

I was told storage is free until you get a positive result as its covered under your pct funding.  If you get a positive result and still have frosties then its £200 per year to keep them frosty.  I don;t know how it works outside if funding Sorry!

XxX


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies and thanx for the welcome    Sorry it's late and haven't had a chance to reply until now... flippin Governors meeting went on until 10pm (yawn) and then had to read and sign some reports when I got in!

I'll chase Barts by end of the week if I haven't heard anything by then.

Apologies if I don't post much over the next couple of days, but have to do these reports by the deadline.  I'll try and read your posts to get to know you all though.

Quick question - with all my last icsi tries I have dr by sniffing.  Can anyone tell me if this is still the case at Barts or does it depend on the treatment plan they give for your needs?  I know other hospitals/clinics ladies have injected to dr.

Thanks ladies.

Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire, if u need to dr then its by injection hun, barts dont give the sniffing stuff lol, damn work its too late to be in meetings.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning ladies 

wonder if anybody could answer a few questions!!! i had my 1st ivf @ Barts in 2006 which resulted in my little girl and we are now hoping to try for another, does anyone know how much this costs as had my 1st go free also procedure ie do i need to be referred by my gp!! will i need all tests done again, do you have to pay up front or as you go (so to speak) 

any help would be much appreciated 

thanking you all 


Tracey xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Tracy, congrats on ur little girl. you could contct Kim nevin her email is [email protected]
last time i asked about cists its £2950 + drugs. i would have thought only tests u would or might need would be day 2 bloods and possible  a sa. good luck going again.

Hi ladies how is everyone today, i wished out of you ladies that done massage u lived closer i am so much pain with my neck, not done nothing to it but can hardly move it out lots of pain 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Lisa, will send Kim an email   , all a bit scary starting again   ,just need to know prices etc as need to save and it will give me an idea   

thanks again hun 
xx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around for a bit - have finished marking 542 exam papars.    Not left the house for a week and am now a little crazy!  

Sadly the IUI didn't work, so am back up to Bart's for another this month.  Of course I have a hotmail account so I wonder how long I'll be on the phone today booking my scan!    

Will read back and try to catch up!    

J x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240378.new#new


----------

